# Around the league



## Weasel

Things to talk about around the league that don't neccessarily involve the Clippers.

For instance today:

Brown was fired.

Raptors hire Italian Gherardini

Yesterday:
Rasho was trade to the Raptors for Eric Williams, Bonner, and a 2nd round pick.

The moves made by the Raptors in trading for a center and hiring the Italian guy all point to that the Raptors will pick Andrea Bargnani at #1. The firing of Brown may have been unjust it wasn't his fault the team sucked. I would say it was Isiah's fault that the team was loaded with over payed SG's. Firing Brown after one season seems foolish. Firing Thomas would have made more sense.


----------



## NOBLE

Larry Brown could/should go to Charlotte.


----------



## Weasel

Telfair traded to the Celtics for the #7 pick.


----------



## matador1238

Telfair for #7 + Dan Dickau.......Man, I would keep the pick if I were Danny Ainge.


----------



## NOBLE

I'm so glad Telfair is going back East. He didn't fit in McMillan's system and he'll be a stud in Boston.

Telfair >> Any PG in this draft.


----------



## Weasel

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/5738468



> According to sources, the Celtics' boss acquired point guard Sebastian Telfair and big man Theo Ratliff from the Trail Blazers in exchange for the No. 7 pick in tonight's NBA draft, center Raef LaFrentz and guard Dan Dickau.


----------



## qross1fan

Nice trade for both teams IMO atho Portland adds a longer deal then Theo in Raef.


----------



## Weasel

Portland trades Viktor +#4 for Bull's #2.


----------



## Weasel

Raptors trade Villanueva for TJ Ford.

I guess Radman might not want to go there anymore as he won't start there. Good news for the Clippers?


----------



## Weasel

Supposedly:

Peja to the Hornets
Piatkowski to Suns
Bobby Jackson to Hornets
Nene signs a HUGE contract with Nuggets, $10 mil a year


----------



## qross1fan

With Nene getting that contract, I wonder what Wilcox will demand from Seattle or wherever he is to go. Big Ben is irked with the Pistons offer which isn't a surprise, he'll do anything IMO to get more and more money out of them with his age, considering he already does have a championship ring on his finger.


----------



## yamaneko

nuggets are crazy to give nene that much money. What do they have now? Like 50 million dedicated to 4 players?


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Claxton to the Hawks.


----------



## choiboi46

If Nene gets 10mil an year....

Kaman would want alot of money as well


----------



## Weasel

Ben Wallace to the Bulls, 13 mil a year.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

I think Kaman gets traded in a package with Maggz or Mobley for an all-star C, considering there only like two of those I don't know.

Just for fun:
Shaq: No
Yao: No
Magliore: Not for that, but maybe straight up for Maggz with a separate Kaman+Mobley S&T for someone like Ray Allen or Vince??
Curry: Hell no.
Bynum: Hell no.
Pryzbilla: Only if the include another youngin, I don't know who though.
Dalembert: Kaman+Maggz for Dalembert+Iguodola, not a bad deal.
Chandler: No unless we get crazy and do Kaman+Mobley+Maggz for Chandler+Gordon+Deng though that still wouldn't be enough and we'd have to take some filler from them or something, or maybe not.
Perkins: Have to be part of a Pierce and Maggz trade.
KG: Kaman and Maggz.

Interesting, I'd definitely consider that Philly, Chicago, Boston, and Minny deal.


----------



## yamaneko

Wow, thats a decent deal, since its only 4 years, and big ben is getting older. Wow, this is like the craziest offseason in recent memory, and its not like there are superstars in free agency.

Then the bulls are said to be trading chandler to new orleans for pj brown and JR smith.


----------



## Weasel

Weasel said:


> Ben Wallace to the Bulls, 13 mil a year.



Correction: 15 mil a year.


----------



## yamaneko

bulls are capped out now huh? And they have a LOT of extensions to consider soon. Thank goodnes the pj brown contract comes off the books after this year, that was a good move. But they cant resign all of their guys, i wonder which ones.


----------



## sertorius

choiboi46 said:


> If Nene gets 10mil an year....
> 
> Kaman would want alot of money as well



That's the problem with this league: there's too many inept GM's who throw ridiculous contracts at largely undeserving players, thus driving up everyone else's price, and really, ultimately ruining careers and franchises, since those players never live up to those contracts, and then the team is capped out for years and years. Think Bobby Simmons 2 years ago, Kenyon Martin farther back, and even Tim Thomas for the Clippers this year, though Nene at $60 million is even worse by far.


----------



## Weasel

Pistons add Nazr
Przybilla stays a Blazer
Harpring stays a Jazz

Spurs have no center now. Might get stuck with Kandi.


----------



## qross1fan

> Derek Fisher will head to the Utah Jazz in exchange for Devin Brown, Keith McLeod and Andre Owens.


http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/41321/20060705/derek_fisher_sent_to_utah/

Warriors Unload A Contract, Next Is Foyle?


----------



## matador1238

I know we probably cant sign anymore players but here are some 2nd tier free agents that I like on our team:

Damon Jones
Jumaine Jones
Kelvin Cato
Reggie "Nuts Grabber" Evans
Scot Pollard 
Alonzo Mourning
Toni Kukoc
Rasual Butler


Why did we keep N'Dong anyways? Is it possible to get rid of Rebraca?


----------



## yamaneko

Only way we can get someone else now is via trade, or if one of our current players DONT make the team like ewing, diaz,e tc. then we can only use the veterens exception which is 1.2 million i believe.


----------



## Weasel

Bulls to trade Chandler to the Hornets for PJ Brown and JR Smith.


----------



## matador1238

Bulls are freaking loaded.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

matador1238 said:


> Bulls are freaking loaded.


whew, good thing they're in the east. we dont want anything to do with them in the west. although clips can still take them. eastern conference is really catching up to the west


----------



## Weasel

Supposedly Croshere to the Mavs for Daniels.


----------



## Weasel

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2516704



> The 2006-07 salary cap will be set at $53.135 million, an increase of $3.6 million from last season.





> The luxury tax threshold will be $65.42 million, up $3.7 million from the $61.7 million threshold last season. Teams with payrolls over that will have to pay a dollar-for-dollar tax on the amount of their payroll that exceeds the $65 million.





> • The Clippers spent the majority of their $9 million in cap room re-signing Sam Cassell and signing free agent Tim Thomas.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

JR Smith is said to be getting traded to the Nuggets for Howard Eisley and two 2nd round picks. If thats all it took the Clippers should have offered McCarthy and two 2nd round picks. He is very talented and I remember at one time the Clippers were rumored to have interest in drafting him and trading for them this last season, when the Hornets were extremely low on him for I don't know what, not playing hard on defense, half the players in the league don't play hard on defense (Ex. Maggette) but that doesn't mean they aren't good players that just need time.


----------



## Weasel

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> JR Smith is said to be getting traded to the Nuggets for Howard Eisley and two 2nd round picks. If thats all it took the Clippers should have offered McCarthy and two 2nd round picks. He is very talented and I remember at one time the Clippers were rumored to have interest in drafting him and trading for them this last season, when the Hornets were extremely low on him for I don't know what, not playing hard on defense, half the players in the league don't play hard on defense (Ex. Maggette) but that doesn't mean they aren't good players that just need time.



A bit perplexing that the Nuggets got him, you can already see JR clashing with Karl.


----------



## Weasel

Pierce signed a 3 year 59 mil extension yesterday. Meaning if the Celtics somehow (I seriously doubt it) get Iverson the team would have 40 mil promised to 2 players for the following season.


----------



## Weasel

Wow, the Sonics have been sold to a group from Oklahoma City. The team might be moved there but that is still unclear.


----------



## Weasel

Mikki Moore got traded to the Nets for a 2nd rounder.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

Haha yaayy  I love Mikki.

Saw this on Warriors board...how retarded:


Rumor: Clippers Would Want Mike Dunleavy
By Atma Brother ONE
Posted on Thu Jul 27, 2006 at 06:14:10 PM EST


You cant post whole articles, plus you need to provide a link.


----------



## qross1fan

Reading the article got me to thinking and since I'm bored, here's a trade I came up with .

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...497~566~2873&teams=16~12~12~12~9~16~16~9~7~16

*Clippers Deal:* Corey Maggette, Cuttino Mobley, James Singleton
*Clippers Recieve:* Eddie Griffin, Mike Dunleavy Jr, Ricky Davis

Go to the link for the rest.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW

qrich1fan said:


> Reading the article got me to thinking and since I'm bored, here's a trade I came up with .
> 
> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...497~566~2873&teams=16~12~12~12~9~16~16~9~7~16
> 
> *Clippers Deal:* Corey Maggette, Cuttino Mobley, James Singleton
> *Clippers Recieve:* Eddie Griffin, Mike Dunleavy Jr, Ricky Davis
> 
> Go to the link for the rest.


 :hurl: uke:


----------



## bootstrenf

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> :hurl: uke:



agreed... horrible trade.


----------



## DaFranchise

qrich1fan said:


> Reading the article got me to thinking and since I'm bored, here's a trade I came up with .
> 
> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...497~566~2873&teams=16~12~12~12~9~16~16~9~7~16
> 
> *Clippers Deal:* Corey Maggette, Cuttino Mobley, James Singleton
> *Clippers Recieve:* Eddie Griffin, Mike Dunleavy Jr, Ricky Davis
> 
> Go to the link for the rest.


Please NO!


----------



## Dynasty Raider

qrich1fan said:


> Reading the article got me to thinking and since I'm bored, here's a trade I came up with .
> 
> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...497~566~2873&teams=16~12~12~12~9~16~16~9~7~16
> 
> *Clippers Deal:* Corey Maggette, Cuttino Mobley, James Singleton
> *Clippers Recieve:* Eddie Griffin, Mike Dunleavy Jr, Ricky Davis
> 
> Go to the link for the rest.


You're kidding, right?


----------



## bootstrenf

Dynasty Raider said:


> You're kidding, right?



of course he is, hopefully.


----------



## qross1fan

Dynasty Raider said:


> You're kidding, right?


Of course, what else would boredom do


----------



## Dynasty Raider

qrich1fan said:


> Of course, what else would boredom do


Good thing ... I was beginning to worry about you.


----------



## yamaneko

Thomas signs jared jefferies to a 6 year 30 million dollar contract? Absolutely STUPID considering the knicks depth at that position already. I dont think jared is even worth that to a team who has the need there. But not only that, this deal basically works out to 6 years 60 million since they are in luxury tax. Why pay a guy 10 million a year when you need to start getting under the luxury cap, and when you dont have a need at the position? 

Can you imagine how it must be to be a knicks fan?


----------



## DaFranchise

yamaneko said:


> Thomas signs jared jefferies to a 6 year 30 million dollar contract? Absolutely STUPID considering the knicks depth at that position already. I dont think jared is even worth that to a team who has the need there. But not only that, this deal basically works out to 6 years 60 million since they are in luxury tax. Why pay a guy 10 million a year when you need to start getting under the luxury cap, and when you dont have a need at the position?
> 
> Can you imagine how it must be to be a knicks fan?


Way to go Isaiah. He has got to be the worst GM in NBA history. I guess he doesnt care now considering he will be fired after next season


----------



## Weasel

Lorenzen Wright signed with the Hawks.


----------



## yamaneko

Podkolzine was just cut. Remember 3 years ago, the year he didnt stay in the draft...the clippers were considering promising him with their top 5-6 pick. YIKES! The guy has more emotion than anyone ive seen play, but has no game at all at this time. 

Cant go to the NBDL (if hes part of an NBA roster). 

If the clippers werent so stacked already, i might have wanted him instead of ndong on the team, who knows, maybe the clippers could have tapped his potential. At the very least, he could have kept korolev company at the end of the bench while they gossip in russian, and also help kaman out in practice at banging with big bodies, inasmuch as pavel is the biggest body in the nba since mark eaton. 

Oh well, i wonder if he will go to europe. Teams seem to be giving up on 20 year old giants lately like Jin, Pavel, that one chinese guy who can touch the rim standing up who never got drafted, the one iranian guy who was like 7'7". I wonder if we will ever see another yao ming...a huge guy who actually can play. Forgot about PJ ramos who probably will be cut too. 

By the way, did ramos, jin, and Pavel all have that one putuitary gland disorder? The one that makes you grow? Because they all have the facial features of andre the giant...even though one is puerto rican, one is russian, and one is korean.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

Nah, he Pavel was waived because he couldn't be in the D-League anymore. I would prefer Pavel to N'Dong. ahaha Remember their epic battle in game 82 last year ?

Pavel on NBA Live= Impenitrable tower of strength...


----------



## Starbury03

Ramos is alot more skilled than Pavel and Jin he just doesnt use his size that well on defense but he is pretty crafty around the hoop on offense. Pavel was just to slow to be in the league and he had no real skills, this guy would get torn to pieces with pick and rolls if he got minutes in a real game.


----------



## Weasel

Supposedly Patterson was traded for Joe Smith.


----------



## Weasel

Eddie House to sign with the Nets.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

really is one of the most boring offseasons ever.


----------



## qross1fan

Weasel said:


> Eddie House to sign with the Nets.


 Sucks, I would have loved him back in LA


----------



## yamaneko

no, because the only way hes back in la is on the lakers, and i dont want him there.  Keep him in the east.


----------



## MicCheck12

Hes in New Jersey cuz Kidd is his brother in law


----------



## HB

MicCheck12 said:


> Hes in New Jersey cuz Kidd is his brother in law


Bibby is his brother in law, not Kidd


----------



## MicCheck12

HB said:


> Bibby is his brother in law, not Kidd


oh my bad i thiught it was kidd

nice catch


----------



## Weasel

qross1fan said:


> Sucks, I would have loved him back in LA



I would generally have to disagree but for 1.5 mil it would be a chance I would take. Though finding time with him may have been tough.


----------



## Weasel

Gooden is supposedly going to re-sign with the Cavs for 3 years 23 mil.


----------



## MicCheck12

lakers dreams are going to be crushed right about.....now


----------



## yamaneko

the 3 year deal seems to be popular now.


----------



## Weasel

yamaneko said:


> the 3 year deal seems to be popular now.


It also seems that playing 29 good games will get you a 8 mil dollar a year contract. As Wilcox will be getting a 3 year 24 mil contract. When will the overpaying stop?


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

Weasel said:


> It also seems that playing 29 good games will get you a 8 mil dollar a year contract. As Wilcox will be getting a 3 year 24 mil contract. When will the overpaying stop?


until there are a lot of decent big men and GMs start to notice that potential doesnt always add up to anthing.


----------



## Weasel

ClippersRuleLA said:


> until there are a lot of decent big men and GMs start to notice that potential doesnt always add up to anthing.


I think Paxton last year said something like "you don't pay for potential" but then he went and signed Chandler to a enormous contract which contradicted himself, go figure.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

Weasel said:


> I think Paxton last year said something like "you don't pay for potential" but then he went and signed Chandler to a enormous contract which contradicted himself, go figure.


im still trying to get over the nene 10mil/year. some of the contracts dont even make sense. for example Bobby Simmons getting 9 mil/year. Dont get me wrong cuz i am a Bobby fan but i dont think he deserves that kind of money.


----------



## Weasel

Bulls trade Basden to Cleveland for Andriuskevicius which sets up the Cavs to cut Basden since he isn't guranteed money and sign Pollard for about $2.2 mil.


----------



## Weasel

Zo re-signed with the Heat.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

Harrington deal to Pacers is gone...Where will he go now?


----------



## qross1fan

Roscoe_Clipps said:


> Harrington deal to Pacers is gone...Where will he go now?


 Warriors, Just have a feeling Mullin will trade too much to get him. Pietrus, Zarko and Diogu or Biedrins most likey is what type of package the Warriors would want, unless of course it's a 3-team deal


----------



## ravor44

Roscoe_Clipps said:


> Harrington deal to Pacers is gone...Where will he go now?


With the NETS :wink:


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

ravor44 said:


> With the NETS :wink:


I hope he ends up in the east and not a team in the west, especially the Lakers


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> I hope he ends up in the east and not a team in the west, especially the Lakers


the lakers do not have the money for him and Ric Bucher(one of the "experts" on espn) said that the deal is just stalling and isnt dead yet. he said something about atlanta wanting more money.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

ClippersRuleLA said:


> *the lakers do not have the money for him* and Ric Bucher(one of the "experts" on espn) said that the deal is just stalling and isnt dead yet. he said something about atlanta wanting more money.


The lakers don't need cap space to trade for him, all the lakers would have to do is trade salaries like Mihm, Cook and others to ATL for a newly resigned Harrington in a sign and trade, that is if the Hawks would be willing to take such a package.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> The lakers don't need cap space to trade for him, all the lakers would have to do is trade salaries like Mihm, Cook and others to ATL for a newly resigned Harrington in a sign and trade, that is if the Hawks would be willing to take such a package.


the only problem is the wouldnt trade mihm because he is one of the few big men on the lakers and the hawks dont need another pf/sf in Cook


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

well the pacers finally land Harrington and C John Edwards for a first round pick.


----------



## Weasel

Riley will be returing to the Heat for another year as coach.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

Weasel said:


> Riley will be returing to the Heat for another year as coach.


was there any real doubt that he wouldnt resign.

i wonder who will take coach the heat when Riley leaves though?


----------



## Weasel

The Warriors have bought out Mike Montgomery and it is rumored that Don Nelson will take over as the coach.


----------



## Weasel

Supposedly the Suns will sign Jumaine Jones.


----------



## yamaneko

Yet another guy who will have career highs probably with the suns.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

yamaneko said:


> Yet another guy who will have career highs probably with the suns.


not to mention another guy who can jack up threes


----------



## Weasel

David Wesley signed with the Cavs.


----------



## Weasel

Gasol will be out for around 4 months after he had surgery today.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

Reggie Evans re-signs with Denver
Wow.
C: Camby/ Nene/ Sampson/ Kleiza
PF: Martin/ Smith/ Evans/ Najera

More than half of their roster are PFs or Cs....jeez

Other note- Alan Henderson signed with the 76ers today.


----------



## yamaneko

Denver seems to be stockpiling for a mid season trade.


----------



## universal!

Weasel said:


> The Warriors have bought out Mike Montgomery and it is rumored that Don Nelson will take over as the coach.


Even with Nelson, I don't see the Warriors making the playoffs. The West is too stacked. It would take a injury to a major player on a fringe/lower seeded team, (Kobe, Artest, TMac again) and some inspired play by Baron and JRichardson to get the Warriors in contention.


----------



## qross1fan

yamaneko said:


> Denver seems to be stockpiling for a mid season trade.


It'd be interesting to see what kind of trade. Camby may be the one who won't be moved, meaning Nene, Sampson, Kleiza, Evans, Smith and|or Najera will be involved. Possibly could be something with the Hawks for Childress|Salim since Hawks need a big, but who? Evans would probably the only one that will catch the Hawks eye besides Camby, but Chill won't get Cambs.


----------



## yamaneko

will be hard for denver to trade unless its for a big expiring contract since most dont want denver's guys/contracts, plus with the size of some of their contracts, no one would want them anyway.


----------



## Free Arsenal

yamaneko said:


> will be hard for denver to trade unless its for a big expiring contract since most dont want denver's guys/contracts, plus with the size of some of their contracts, no one would want them anyway.


What about the Knicks? :clown:


----------



## Weasel

Perkins signs an extension with the Celtics for 4 years 16 mil. Celtics fans seem to be happy as they think he is worth more.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

That's a bargain for the Celts!


----------



## Weasel

Toni Kukoc is retiring.


----------



## bootstrenf

4yr/16mil

seems about right for perkins. he was a great defensive low post presence for them when he was healthy...


----------



## yamaneko

I remember when perkins was in high school some were touting him as the next shaq!


----------



## Weasel

Derek Anderson got waived by the Heat.


----------



## Weasel

Dirk signs an extension for 3 years about 60 mil.


----------



## leidout

Weasel said:


> Dirk signs an extension for 3 years about 60 mil.


But his defense sucks! (/sarcasm)


----------



## Weasel

Bonzi Wells finally finds a new team.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2605639

A source close to Bonzi Wells tells ESPN The Magazine's Ric Bucher that Wells has agreed to a two-year, $5 million deal with the Rockets. The deal includes a player opt-out after the first year.


----------



## bootstrenf

the rockets are starting to scare me. they're looking really strong...


t-mac, yao, bonzi, battier, rafer...looks real strong. they don't have the depth of the clippers, but their starters have us beat, i think...


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

bootstrenf said:


> the rockets are starting to scare me. they're looking really strong...
> 
> 
> t-mac, yao, bonzi, battier, rafer...looks real strong. they don't have the depth of the clippers, but their starters have us beat, i think...


i dont think they're a real concern considering we only play them 2-3 times a season and they're in southwest. but it could be trouble for hornets. with the bonzi signing, i think they just beat out the lakers or sacramento for that 7-8th spot.


----------



## leidout

bootstrenf said:


> the rockets are starting to scare me. they're looking really strong...
> 
> 
> t-mac, yao, bonzi, battier, rafer...looks real strong. they don't have the depth of the clippers, but their starters have us beat, i think...


Center: Yao is better than Kaman, but not too much better
PF: Brand vs Howard... no contest
SF: McGrady/Battier vs Maggette/Ross, no contest if McGrady plays more than 50 games
SG: Wells is better than Mobley, but not too much better
PG: Alston vs Livingston, (possibly huge) edge to the Clippers by end of the season
Bench: Clippers are easily one of top 2 or 3 deepest teams in the league

Starting talent I'd say they're more or less even. Except theres a humongous problem here... most of the Clippers are defensive-minded players (minus Cassell) + a defensive minded coach. While most of the Rockets are offensive-minded players (minus Battier).... + the most stubborn slow-down defensive coach in basketball today.

Jeff Van Gundy can't seem to really exploit the offensive firepower at all... put Rick Adelman or Don Nelson in charge of the Rockets and you've easily got a 55+ win team. But until they give up on trying to force-feeding the defense, they'll continue to struggle to make the 8th spot.


----------



## universal!

Leidout made a great point about SVG's coaching of the Rockets. He needs to adapt to his team's strengths better. There's no way he can run the Rockets like the ran his old Knicks.

Head to head the matchup between the Rockets and the Clips is very interesting. Between the McGrady and Wells and Yao, Clips will have a hard time playing defense (Livingston/Ross on Tmac/Wells? Kaman can't guard Yao without fouling out. Brand doesn't have the height to stick to Yao, and Yao can make jumpers.). I'd say the Clips should try to run the Rockets off the floor and rely on substitutions to keep the game tempo up.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Damn... It all comes down to health. (Not like no one doesnt know that) when talking about houston. Yao and Tracey play 80 percent of their games this year, and you add Bonzi.... I wouldnt want to be any team in the west facing them. Thats a pretty strong line up.

But Traceys back problems seem to get worse every year.
And Yao's injuries more frequent.
And of course, Bonzi himself has had a few (injured) seasons to say the least.

That many injury prone talents on one team always helps keep the treat from being to high. Chances of one of them missing half a season seems pretty good lately.


----------



## Weasel

Maurice Taylor got waived by the Knicks.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

Pacer's Jackson hit by car, fires handgun, police say


----------



## Weasel

ClippersRuleLA said:


> Pacer's Jackson hit by car, fires handgun, police say



Seriously why do NBA players need guns?


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

Weasel said:


> Seriously why do NBA players need guns?


personally i would keep a gun. did you hear what happened to kenny rogers the other day? rhetorical question. a guy banged on the hood of his car in an empty parking structure because kenny wouldnt give the guy his autograph.


----------



## Weasel

ClippersRuleLA said:


> personally i would keep a gun. did you hear what happened to kenny rogers the other day? rhetorical question. a guy banged on the hood of his car in an empty parking structure because kenny wouldnt give the guy his autograph.



Still not an excuse to carry a gun. It amazes me that 3 total players in that incident had a gun.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

Weasel said:


> Still not an excuse to carry a gun.


then carry a tazor or at least some way of protecting yourself because there are crazy people out there. the guy who messed up the call for the oregon/oklahoma game has received numerous death threats and has to mess the rest of the college football season.


----------



## leidout

Weasel said:


> Seriously why do NBA players need guns?


Probably because they listen to too much hip hop music.


----------



## DaFranchise

ClippersRuleLA said:


> then carry a tazor or at least some way of protecting yourself because there are crazy people out there. the guy who messed up the call for the oregon/oklahoma game has received numerous death threats and has to mess the rest of the college football season.


Yeah I bet it was Bob Stoops calling with all those death threats. That guy deserved it anyways. That was a horrible call


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

DaFranchise said:


> Yeah I bet it was Bob Stoops calling with all those death threats. That guy deserved it anyways. That was a horrible call


hmmm. so a guy deserves death threats because he messed up a call? i see the correlation.


----------



## leidout

ClippersRuleLA said:


> hmmm. so a guy deserves death threats because he messed up a call? i see the correlation.


Considering how ridiculously out of hand soccer fans can get, death threats seem rather tame.


----------



## Weasel

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=cavalierscelticsdeal&prov=st&type=lgns



> The Cleveland Cavaliers got a bit bigger on Friday, acquiring 6-11 forward-center Dwayne Jones from the Boston Celtics for oft-injured guard-forward Luke Jackson and cash.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

According to ESPN, Jerry West will retire at the end of the season.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

former Clipper Bobby Simmons is out for 4 weeks due to injury


----------



## NBASCOUT2005

Too bad ...


----------



## NBASCOUT2005

ClippersRuleLA said:


> According to ESPN, Jerry West will retire at the end of the season.


----------



## Weasel

Jeffries broke his wrist.


----------



## NOBLE

Such a sad offseason.


----------



## Weasel

Mavericks sign Howard to an extension for 4 years 40 million dollars.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

Weasel said:


> Mavericks sign Howard to an extension for 4 years 40 million dollars.


and i was beginning to think that this situation was going to get ugly


----------



## bootstrenf

ClippersRuleLA said:


> and i was beginning to think that this situation was going to get ugly



same here...

10 million per seems a little too much, but it seems to be the going rate for a player of his quality...


----------



## Weasel

Diaw has agreed to an extension for 5 years 45 million.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

Weasel said:


> Diaw has agreed to an extension for 5 years 45 million.


either the league needs to raise the cap or gms have to stop overplaying players because players like Diaw are not worth 4 yr/45 mill


----------



## Weasel

ClippersRuleLA said:


> either the league needs to raise the cap or gms have to stop overplaying players because players like Diaw are not worth 4 yr/45 mill



Diaw needs a better agent, he could have gotten more with the way things have been going. With Howard getting 10mil a year, Diaw should have at least gotten the same.


----------



## bootstrenf

maybe the howard and diaw contract signings will help us with our kaman situation...


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

bootstrenf said:


> maybe the howard and diaw contract signings will help us with our kaman situation...


i dont see how this could help with the kaman situation. imo as long as players are going to be overpaid kaman will also want more money if possible.


----------



## Weasel

Poor Jay Williams got waived.


----------



## BobbyDigital32

Weasel said:


> Poor Jay Williams got waived.


Now he can ride his motorcycle off into the sunset, or to Europe for that matter if he is still dreaming of playing basketball professionally.


----------



## Weasel

Jalen Rose may be released.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

Weasel said:


> Jalen Rose may be released.


i stole an article about the situation from the knicks board.

link 



> Isiah working to get rid of Rose
> 
> The Knicks are in the process of negotiating a buyout with Jalen Rose, according to a source close to the veteran small forward. Rose was a no-show at yesterday's public practice at FDU-Teaneck. When asked about Rose's whereabouts, Isiah Thomas replied: "I would just say personal reasons at this time."
> 
> Jerome James and newcomer Kelvin Cato also were missing yesterday.
> 
> Rose, who is scheduled to earn $16 million, .arrived for camp out of shape and struggled in the preseason. In four games, Rose played 42 minutes and missed the only two shots he attempted. He did not dress for Friday's preseason finale against the Nets and did not sit on the bench.
> 
> It has been clear since the start of training camp that Rose has no future in New York. Quentin Richardson is expected to be the Knicks' opening-night starting small forward, with David Lee and Renaldo Balkman serving as backups. Also, small forward Jared Jeffries, who was signed during the summer, is scheduled to return from a fractured right wrist by mid-December.
> 
> Asked if Rose would be in the rotation, Thomas said: "I'll let you know in a couple of days."
> 
> Last month, the Knicks reached a contract settlement with veteran forward Maurice Taylor, who has since signed with the Sacramento Kings. Taylor is on the Knicks' salary cap this season for $9.7 million


----------



## NOBLE

Smart move....?

Rose will be a steal for a team like the Pistons.


----------



## bootstrenf

NOBLE said:


> Smart move....?
> 
> Rose will be a steal for a team like the Pistons.



depends on his contract...


----------



## Weasel

Jalen Rose officially got waived today.


----------



## qross1fan

Weasel said:


> Jalen Rose officially got waived today.


Wonder if Dun will want to pick him up just to add depth.


----------



## yamaneko

I doubt it...doesnt play the right position. Were so deep at SG/SF, its ridiculous. If Cassell or livingston were injured right now, perhaps he would pick him up to possibly play some PG.


----------



## Weasel

Hinrich, D. West, and Ridnour sign extensions with their respected teams.


----------



## Weasel

Jalen Rose goes to the Suns.


----------



## yamaneko

crap, that sucks.


----------



## bootstrenf

yamaneko said:


> crap, that sucks.


is it because you wanted him on the clippers, or because you didn't want him to become a sun? i'm suspecting the latter, but not sure...personally, i wouldn't want him, but the suns got a hell of a deal...they are basically paying nothing for his services...


----------



## yamaneko

I dont want any team in the west to get better, especially when its at no cost.


----------



## Weasel

Both KMart and Miles will have knee surgery.


----------



## Weasel

The Warriors are trying to buyout Foyle.


----------



## yamaneko

Now thats someone that the clippers might think of picking up, depending on if rebraca ever will come back or not.


----------



## Weasel

yamaneko said:


> Now thats someone that the clippers might think of picking up, depending on if rebraca ever will come back or not.



I was thinking the same thing. If he does get cut I hope the Clippers make a push for him. He is old but he still can rebound and block shots.


----------



## Weasel

Vin Baker got cut by the Wolves.


----------



## Weasel

KMart is out for the season due to his knee surgery.


----------



## qross1fan

Weasel said:


> KMart is out for the season due to his knee surgery.


There goes my KVBL season and to top it off, we don't have our pick  .


----------



## Weasel

Shaq Out 4-6 Weeks


----------



## bootstrenf

Weasel said:


> Shaq Out 4-6 Weeks



yeah, but he is so good, that he will still make an impact on games...


----------



## Weasel

Bucks get Boykins and Hodge from the Nuggets for Blake.


----------



## leidout

Weasel said:


> Bucks get Boykins and Hodge from the Nuggets for Blake.


Boykins sure does bounce around a lot, hopefully he'll land on the clippers sometime soon.


----------



## Weasel

Ex-Clipper Jaric has asked the Wolves for a trade.


----------



## alexander

i want Jaric back, his versatility could really help this team


----------



## qross1fan

alexander said:


> i want Jaric back, his versatility could really help this team



So I'm not the only one. Thank god. Since Clippers were "fielding" offers for Mobley, why not make it a 3 team deal with Clippers getting Jaric and like a future 2nd rounder or something, a team getting Mobley and Wolves getting cap relief if that's what they want.


----------



## alexander

wow, getting rid of Mobley while getting back a player who can successfully cover 3 positions would be GREAT

now I really want this to happen


----------



## qross1fan

alexander said:


> wow, getting rid of Mobley while getting back a player who can successfully cover 3 positions would be GREAT
> 
> now I really want this to happen


Eh, as you guys know already, I love the trade checker and I came up with this:


Code:


T'Wolves Trade: Justin Reed, Marko Jaric, Eddie Griffin, Troy Hudson, 2007 + 08 2nd Rounders
T'Wolves Receive: Stephon Marbury, David Lee

Why? Get a star to combine with Marbury and Lee is a nice hustle player.


Knicks Trade: David Lee, Stephon Marbury
Knicks Receive: Justin Reed, Cuttino Mobley, Yaroslav Korolev, Troy Hudson[bought out], 2007 2nd Rounder via Minnesota, 2008 2nd Rounders via Minnesota and Los Angeles

Why? Dump Marburys contract at the cost of David Lee, but reunite Mobley with Francis. Somewhat shed salary as well as after the buyout, Mobley makes nearly 10 mil less then Marbury. Gain 2nd round picks for trade bait as well. Korolev can just be cut or kept for whatever reasons. Maybe swing him to a team for a 2nd rounder that won't mind taking a chance on him[Bobcats, Raptors, Hawks, Nets?]

Clippers Trade: Cuttino Mobley, 2008 2nd Rounder, Yaroslav Korolev
Clippers Receive: Eddie Griffin, Marko Jaric.

Why? Get a 3 position combo in Jaric to come off the bench and pickup a shot blocking big man, who gets in trouble, but can be useful at times. 

Rotation:
PG: Cassell | Livingston | Ewing
SG: Jaric | Ross
SF: Maggette | Singleton 
PF: Brand | Thomas | Griffin
CE: Kaman | Williams | Davis | Rebraca

14 man roster still, meaning Clippers can keep Luke Jackson around if wanted. Jaric can play the point, 2guard and 3 at times and Clippers will have a spectacular defensive unit if needed with Livingston, Jaric, Ross, Brand and Kaman, or can have two 6'7 capable point guards out on the court at times with Livingston and Jaric. Switch Mobley with Jaric on the unit Dunleavy uses and you have some nice defense and an improvment on 3 players who can set up the offense.


----------



## yamaneko

i think there is zero chance of minnesota ever doing a trade with us again, or them ever picking up an ex clipper again. They must think were cursed


----------



## Weasel

Webber will be going to the Pistons.


----------



## leidout

Yeah, i was kind of against trading Jaric at first, it'd be great to have him back if it's possible.


----------



## Weasel

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2733891



> The Golden State Warriors have agreed to trade Troy Murphy, Mike Dunleavy, Ike Diogu and Keith McLeod to the Indiana Pacers for Al Harrington, Stephen Jackson, Sarunas Jasikevicius and Josh Powell, NBA front-office sources tell ESPN.com's Marc Stein.


----------



## leidout

Wow, Pacers got the short end of the stick on that one...

Thank goodness Mike Dunleavy didn't end up here though!


----------



## qross1fan

leidout said:


> Wow, Pacers got the short end of the stick on that one...
> 
> Thank goodness Mike Dunleavy didn't end up here though!


Really? I think Pacers did damn well in that trade as Sarunas was pretty crappy for them and Powell was whatever. Sure Harrington was playing well, but they turned him into two solid role players in Murphy and Dunleavy Jr. SJax was really someone I would not to have on my team. On top of that, Pacers snag Diogu who is a very nice young big man with oozing potential.


----------



## leidout

qross1fan said:


> Really? I think Pacers did damn well in that trade as Sarunas was pretty crappy for them and Powell was whatever. Sure Harrington was playing well, but they turned him into two solid role players in Murphy and Dunleavy Jr. SJax was really someone I would not to have on my team. On top of that, Pacers snag Diogu who is a very nice young big man with oozing potential.


Diogu is nice, but after being a clipper fan dealing with "potential" for the past few years, i don't put much worth in it at all. So basically if you count Dunleavy & Murphy for Harrington & Jackson, in my mind the Pacers are giving up superior basketball players.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

For everyone on here that wanted Rick Brunson back on the Clippers, it looks like he is done with his playing career. He is about to be a player development coach for the Nuggets.


Link

http://www.nba.com/news/358718.html


----------



## TucsonClip

Do the Clippers need a player development coach? Hell I cant do any worse... Let me work with Yaro...


----------



## Weasel

Supposedly Gasol has asked for a trade and he might get one.

Also Richard Jefferson will have ankle surgery.


----------



## yamaneko

Yup, and I GUARANTEE clippers are going to blow it again, and not give up whats needed (kaman, maggette) to get a superstar. I think most clipper fans are used to it now though. Im sure we could come up with a package that would net us mike miller and gasol, if we give up maggette, kaman, fillers, and first round picks. 

Could you imagine a Gasol/Brand/Miller/Mobley/Cassell lineup? 

By the way, im sure were also not going to get other stars that are on the block such as Ak47, etc.


----------



## qross1fan

Dwyane Casey got fired as Wolves Coach . . . could be bad for the pick


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

damn a trade that would get us Mike Miller and Gasol would be great but ...i doubt it will happen


----------



## qross1fan

Eddie Jones got bought out/waived. Wonder where he'll go now.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

why, is Eddie hurt or something??
it would be cool if we can sign him but then again we need a Pg more...


----------



## Weasel

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2748259



> Eddie Jones is heading back to the Miami Heat, ESPN.com has learned.





> However, a source close to the situation said Jones has already decided he'll sign with Miami, meaning it is possible he will be in uniform for the defending champs when they play the Cleveland Cavaliers on Thursday night.


----------



## Weasel

http://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/story?id=2764533&sport=nba&ft=ss



> SAN ANTONIO -- The San Antonio Spurs traded forward Eric Williams and a draft pick to the Charlotte Bobcats for forward-center Melvin Ely in an exchange of veteran backups.
> 
> The Spurs said Tuesday that the draft pick is a second-round selection in 2009.


----------



## Weasel

http://www.wjactv.com/nba/11004572/detail.html



> The Memphis Grizzlies acquired forward Scott Padgett from the Houston Rockets in exchange for center Jake Tsakalidis.


----------



## alexander

^i don't why i always liked those **** for **** trades


----------



## Weasel

Supposedly Scottie Pippen wants to try a comeback.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

man i have been reading...rumos of course...but about Sam leaving....and boy if the Clippers are playing bad now ....imagine if he leaves via a trade..?
woah


----------



## Weasel

Rookies got spanked tonight, 114-155. Lee went 14 for 14 and end up being the MVP with 30 points. I didn't watch but I am NO defense was played what so ever.


----------



## Weasel

Supposedly Carter is being shopped HEAVILY.


----------



## Weasel

Barkley beat out Bavetta in the race today. Bavetta was considered the favorite but looks like Charles won handily.


----------



## Weasel

http://www.startribune.com/511/story/1022668.html



> "Thank God for opt-outs," Garnett said as he wrapped up the brief interview.


----------



## Weasel

http://www.whbf.com/Global/story.asp?S=6195537&nav=0zGq



> NEW YORK Detroit guard Lindsay Hunter has been suspended for ten games by the N-B-A for testing positive for phentermine. It's a banned substance primarily used for weight loss and is listed a steroid or performance-enhancing drug under the league's Anti-Drug program. A ten-game suspension is mandated for a first time positive test.


----------



## Weasel

Eddie Griffin has been cut by the Wolves.


----------



## Weasel

The Bucks fired Terry Stotts.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

Weasel said:


> The Bucks fired Terry Stotts.


i know im a little to late to comment about this but about ****ing time the bucks fired this guy. i know simmons has been injured this year but they still have a talented team without him.


----------



## Weasel

Anyone see Rasheed's ridiculous shot to send it to OT? What a shot from about 3/4's the length of the court to send the game into OT, amazing.


----------



## Weasel

He is some very interesting news, Kobe wants to be traded. Should be intriguing to see how that plays out.


----------



## squeemu

Weasel said:


> He is some very interesting news, Kobe wants to be traded. Should be intriguing to see how that plays out.


At least there's ONE other team in the West that's getting worse this offseason...


----------



## Weasel

Iavaroni is going to named the head coach of the Grizzlies tomorrow.


----------



## Weasel

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2899338

JR Smith got into a bad car accident today.


----------



## Weasel

Arenas is going to opt out of his contract at the end of next year.


----------



## Weasel

Delfino got traded to the Raptors for 2 2nd rounders, that should be a good move for him and it looks to be at a very good price as well.


----------



## yamaneko

Kobe supposedly reiterates his request to be traded this weekend. 

Regardless of the fact that the clippers are in the same division as the lakers, another thing that would be working against them is the fact that the two most tradeable assets, brand and maggette, most likely are the two guys that kobe would want to play with the most. Kobe probably would want a good big man, plus i heard hes friends with maggs. So i really dont think we could put together a good enough package for the lakers. Kaman/mobley, etc. maybe i could see the lakers wanting, if they were going to turn around and trade bynum and salary to get a star guard to replace kobe somewhere else.

But man, its so frustrating knowing that we were so close to kobe before. We would have almost exactly the same team we have now, just minus mobley, and MAYBE minus tim thomas. Wed also probably be preparing for game 5 of the nba finals tonight.


----------



## yamaneko

I wonder if portland ever will buy out darius miles contract. If so, we should snatch him up. Who cares if he has no game left. Sign him as a 1 million dollar bench guy. His still pretty much the most popular clipper in the history of the franchise.


----------



## leidout

yamaneko said:


> I wonder if portland ever will buy out darius miles contract. If so, we should snatch him up. Who cares if he has no game left. Sign him as a 1 million dollar bench guy. His still pretty much the most popular clipper in the history of the franchise.


Yep, and Elton Brand is a distant second place right?


----------



## yamaneko

No, i dont know if elton really is even in second place. Elton has never been a fan favorite here. Hes pretty much just the best player weve had long term. (obviously guys like walton, world b free, dominique were better players). Brand is kind of like the new "Mr. Clipper." (guys like Vaught and Piatkowski had those titles before). 

Miles was a guy who brought more fans to the clippers than anyone ive ever seen. He made it "cool" to be a cliper fan, even when we were loosing. It was the first time we saw cliper uniforms on celebrities, we started to see clippers used in movies, etc.


----------



## Weasel

Spurs get another gem in Splitter. Man they know how to draft. Watch this guy come over next year and be a stud for them.


----------



## Weasel

Supposedly the following trades are going down:

Randolph to NY, Francis to Portland.
Maybe Francis gets cut? They don't need him. 

Ray Allen goes to the Celtics.


----------



## choiboi46

J-Rich for Brandan Wright


----------



## Weasel

Brevin Knight got waived. Another player that might intrigued the Clippers.

http://www.wcnc.com/sharedcontent/APStories/stories/D8Q2KS0O0.html


----------



## Weasel

Here is the damage so far in the first day of talking:

Vince Carter re-signs with the Nets for 4 years 61.8 mil
Jason Kapono agrees to sign with the Raptors for 4 years 24 mil


----------



## hobojoe

Weasel said:


> Here is the damage so far in the first day of talking:
> 
> Vince Carter re-signs with the Nets for 4 years 61.8 mil
> Jason Kapono agrees to sign with the Raptors for 4 years 24 mil


Luke Walton gets a 6 year deal with the Lakers.


----------



## Weasel

Word is that Lewis has agreed to sign with the Magic for 5 years 75 million.


----------



## qross1fan

Utah has released Derek Fisher off the roster as Fisher wants to spend more time with his family, he's considering retirement.


----------



## yamaneko

How did the magic have that much money? I wonder if theyre giong to resign milicic


----------



## qross1fan

yamaneko said:


> How did the magic have that much money? I wonder if theyre giong to resign milicic


Darko's going to be an Unrestricted Free Agent last I heard.


----------



## TucsonClip

The Magic will have to renounce Darko's rights in order to offer Lewis that contract.


----------



## yamaneko

interesting. i wonder who goes after darko now. are there any teams that can afford more then mle


----------



## MR. VADA

miami is interested in c maggs, but its not clear who there offering, i'd take a first round pick and posey (3pt shooter, and a better defender than maggs)and or (minus the pick) Dorrel Wright. he's reminds me of d.wade...vada


----------



## leidout

yamaneko said:


> interesting. i wonder who goes after darko now. are there any teams that can afford more then mle


Dang, I wish we could do a swap of Darko for Kaman, they both have essentially the same overall impact on the game, except Darko will probably cost 1/2 as much as Kaman.


----------



## Weasel

Supposedly Billups is going to re-sign withe Pistons for 5 years 60 million.


----------



## Weasel

Grant Hill to the Suns.


----------



## Weasel

Supposedly the Magic signed Rashard Lewis for 6 years 127 million, :rofl: Talk about overpaying.

Gerald Wallace will re-sign with the Bobcats for 6 years 57 million.


----------



## TucsonClip

Weasel said:


> Supposedly the Magic signed Rashard Lewis for 6 years 127 million, :rofl: Talk about overpaying.


Worst... Contract... EVER


----------



## bootstrenf

i think otis smith might be mildly retarded or something...


i think i'll send in a resume to the magic front office tomorrow for the gm job...no way i could do any worse than otis...


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

I like Rashad Lewis alot but 126 million for a one dimensional player is stupid as hell, this will haunt the magic for years to come. How are they going to put pieces around him and Howard if they are taking up close to 40 million of the cap each year(Assumming Howard signs the max extension this summer) An average of 21 mil per yr for a one time all-star is foolish. Too me he is worth no more than 12 per yr. 

And why didn't they just sign him outright for 5 years 75 million like they said they were instead of doing a sign and trade and costing themselves $50 million more?


----------



## Weasel

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2933472



> Free-agent center Darko Milicic agreed in principle to a three-year contract with the Memphis Grizzlies on Wednesday, the player's agent Marc Cornstein told ESPN.com Insider Chad Ford.





> Cornstein refused to disclose the amount of the deal, but the starting salary is believed to be for substantially more than the $5.3 million mid-level exception.


----------



## Weasel

MoPete to the Hornets.
Blake to the Blazers.


----------



## bootstrenf

Weasel said:


> MoPete to the Hornets.
> Blake to the Blazers.



do the blazers really need another pg??? perhaps another trade is in the works...


----------



## qross1fan

bootstrenf said:


> do the blazers really need another pg??? perhaps another trade is in the works...


Blake was a Blazer, but they dealt him, and he chose to go back. Stupid move by him in my opinion, the Blazers already backstabbed him by dealing him once, why go back there?


----------



## matador1238

Nuggets want Atkins instead of Blake. 
Clippers getting Steve Francis. 
Lakers gets Fisher. 
If Miami doesnt get Mo William, they will probably go for Blake.

He doesnt have many options now. I dont think he wants to play for the Bucks. Maybe the Kings will be interested if they trade Bibby.


----------



## matador1238

> Veteran center Jake Voskuhl has reached agreement with the Milwaukee Bucks on a one-year, $3 million contract, ESPN.com has learned.
> 
> The signing was expected to be announced Thursday, when the Bucks were to renounce their rights to at least one of their five free agents in order to clear room to sign Voskuhl. Milwaukee's unrestricted free agents are Ruben Patterson, Brian Skinner, Earl Boykins and Jared Reiner. Also, Ersan Ilyasova (who plans to play in Europe next season) and Charlie Bell are restricted free agents.
> 
> Voskuhl, a seven-year veteran, averaged 4.4 points and 3.5 rebounds in 14 minutes per game last season for the Charlotte Bobcats, his third NBA team. With the Bucks, he will join Dan Gadzuric as a backup to Andrew Bogut.


Wow...3 million for Voskuhl to be their 3rd string center. I believe Gadzuric made 5.2 million and Bogut made 4.6 mil last year.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

qross1fan said:


> Blake was a Blazer, but they dealt him, and he chose to go back. Stupid move by him in my opinion, the Blazers already backstabbed him by dealing him once, why go back there?


money?


----------



## john rambo

any word on the francis situation????


----------



## qross1fan

Suns and Sonics have just agreed on a deal, here are details:

To Suns:
8 million TPE
2nd rounder[2008]

To Sonics:
Kurt Thomas
2008 1st rounder
2010 1st rounder 


Ugh, why couldn't Clippers have dealt, let's say Timmy for this package, even Maggette would have been a solid swap. I mean, Thomas is an expirer, with vet experience who can spell Kaman AND Brand, and we would potentially have 3 first round picks this coming draft with Bayless, Budinger, Gordon, Beasley, Rose, Arthur, Batum, Prince Luc Richard MBah A Moute all available.


----------



## yamaneko

im so glad im not a phoenix fan. Theyve done things the last few years Way worse than sterling ever has done in his "cheap" days. Wow.


----------



## Weasel

Odd trade for both teams. Suns are obviously doing it for salary purposes but they are going to miss having a defensive big man, a decent big man as well. I don't know why Seattle traded for another big guy, they have so many on the roster. Is playing 8 mil right now worth two future late Suns picks?


----------



## qross1fan

Weasel said:


> Odd trade for both teams. Suns are obviously doing it for salary purposes but they are going to miss having a defensive big man, a decent big man as well. I don't know why Seattle traded for another big guy, they have so many on the roster. Is playing 8 mil right now worth two future late Suns picks?


On the Suns side, it's just plain stupid, but the Sonics can use Thomas' expiring in a bigger deal by the deadline if needed, and they do get a late first rounder in 2008, but in 2010, who knows what can happen, I mean, who knows if Phoenix will be on top shape by then as anything can occur.


----------



## yamaneko

Boston is close to landing Kevin Garnett. Wow. Perhaps one of the best trios in NBA history? Garnett/Pierce/Allen. Will make around 60 million between them, but probably will score about 70-80 a game between them. If they stay healthy, might be one of the most lopsided stats sheets for the year of any team. Like: Allen: 28 points, Garnett 27 points, Pierce 25 points. 6 other players, 4 points each.


----------



## Weasel

yamaneko said:


> Boston is close to landing Kevin Garnett. Wow. Perhaps one of the best trios in NBA history? Garnett/Pierce/Allen. Will make around 60 million between them, but probably will score about 70-80 a game between them. If they stay healthy, might be one of the most lopsided stats sheets for the year of any team. Like: Allen: 28 points, Garnett 27 points, Pierce 25 points. 6 other players, 4 points each.


If that trade happens the Clippers won't get the Wolves pick for a while. Hell it might be real valuable when it becomes unprotected in 2010/2011 (which ever one it is). The Clippers should keep that pick until the protection is off if the trade happens.


----------



## yamaneko

i cant see minnesota sucking for THAT long.


----------



## Weasel

yamaneko said:


> i cant see minnesota sucking for THAT long.


I can. They have no veteran star and with no veteran star you get nowhere in the league. The Wolves team would resemble the Hawks team, lots of young talented players but won't go anywhere. They would have loads of potential but no guy(s) to help push the team out of the lottery for a few years. The Wolves go into full rebuilding mode and it will take them a while to slowly come out of it, especially in the West. It is hard to guess what the team will look like 3 years down the line but right now winning would not be in the picture for a while.


----------



## Weasel

Also if that trade does happen, I believe the Celtics go after a FA PG. Which means the Clippers might lose out to another FA (unless they have some magic plan in store).


----------



## bootstrenf

*Source: Celtics, Timberwolves agree to send Garnett to Boston*

link


----------



## hutcht02

Weasel said:


> Also if that trade does happen, I believe the Celtics go after a FA PG. Which means the Clippers might lose out to another FA (unless they have some magic plan in store).


That would make sense, but I doubt they will take anybody we're looking at. They have a crazy pay-roll with Garnett and are already way over the luxury-threshold. I doubt Ainge puts any money down for Knight (the only PG that would really make sense for them) when he'll be paying Garnett, Allen, Pierce, and Jefferson 'til he's dead.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

Boston wouldn't look to sign Knight because Rondo is a younger, cheaper, potentially better version of Knight. Both are beast on the defensive end, especially when it comes to steals, but neither can't hit a jump shot to save their life.


----------



## shaliq

^ I hope you're right, man!! We could use a PG like Brevin.
BTW, now that Garnett is a Celtic, *Do you think it would be easier for EB and Maggette to make the West All-Star squad?*


----------



## Weasel

http://www.twincities.com/allheadlines/ci_6508835



> Timberwolves owner Glen Taylor has agreed to buy out point guard Troy Hudson's contract, Hudson's agent told the Pioneer Press this afternoon.
> 
> The buyout saves the Wolves money and clears a spot on the overcrowded roster now that the Kevin Garnett trade to Boston is official. Hudson will become an unrestricted free agent after he clears waivers and will be free to sign with any team.


----------



## yamaneko

ok. Troy hudson i dont mind. I wonder if he would sign for the minimum.


----------



## NOFX22

I like Hudson better than Knight!


----------



## shaliq

If T-Hud signs with us it would be a comeback for him: Hudson played for the Clippers back then when they wore those old nasty jerseys and played like they were in High School!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

for some reason i dont know Hudson would play good with us even though when i saw him play with the Wolves (especially against Us) he played great
any chance the Clippers talk to the Hawks and try to get any of their Pgs.....maybe speed claxton or something


----------



## Weasel

Celtics sign House.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

good ole Clippers just sitting around doing 
NOTHING


----------



## matador1238

I said a couple of weeks ago we should have signed Eddie House....
WHAT ARE WE DOING??????? ABSOLUTELY NOTHING!!! No trades, no free agents signing....WTF We cant follow the Angels....coz they are still good without any trades. 
Baylor and Dunleavy must be thinking our team is good enough to make the playoffs. Right now, I dont see it, not with almost every freaking team in the West improved. 
We will probably be better than the Kings, Grizzles, Wolves, Sonics and MAYBE the Lakers.


----------



## leidout

matador1238 said:


> I said a couple of weeks ago we should have signed Eddie House....
> WHAT ARE WE DOING??????? ABSOLUTELY NOTHING!!! No trades, no free agents signing....WTF We cant follow the Angels....coz they are still good without any trades.
> Baylor and Dunleavy must be thinking our team is good enough to make the playoffs. Right now, I dont see it, not with almost every freaking team in the West improved.
> We will probably be better than the Kings, Grizzles, Wolves, Sonics and MAYBE the Lakers.


Watch out, the pessimism police are coming for you too!


----------



## Free Arsenal

Sign Jordan.


----------



## matador1238

Reggie Miller and Allan Houston are considering a come back.......


----------



## Weasel

Penny Hardaway signed with the Heat.


----------



## leidout

Weasel said:


> Penny Hardaway signed with the Heat.


Wow, Penny & Shaq reunited!


----------



## yamaneko

Dang, whats with all these grandpas coming back. lol. Next thing you know kareem will suit up for the lakers


----------



## TucsonClip

Someone call Poo Richardson...


----------



## Weasel

Warriors waive Adonal Foyle.


----------



## bootstrenf

TucsonClip said:


> Someone call Poo Richardson...



forget about poo...loy vaught would be great though...


----------



## leidout

Weasel said:


> Warriors waive Adonal Foyle.


Well, we could've had foyle for probably the same price as powell.


----------



## matador1238

We should waive A. William and sign Foyle.


----------



## yamaneko

Dang, we should have gotten foyle. But i have a feeling there is a team out there that will pay him more than the minimum. For this team i do think Foyle > Williams. Not sure if clippers would do it though inasmuch as if they waive williams, doesnt he still count against the cap? Meaning that adding another contract would put us in luxury tax? Not to mention that williams was signed because of cassell, so that might be a slap in the face to cassel


----------



## Weasel

Tim Donaghy pleaded guilty today. The guy had been betting on games in the NBA for four years until he got caught...


----------



## matador1238

yamaneko said:


> Dang, we should have gotten foyle. But i have a feeling there is a team out there that will pay him more than the minimum. For this team i do think Foyle > Williams. Not sure if clippers would do it though inasmuch as if they waive williams, doesnt he still count against the cap? Meaning that adding another contract would put us in luxury tax? Not to mention that williams was signed because of cassell, so that might be a slap in the face to cassel



We signed Williams coz of Cassell? I thought it was because Dunleavy coached him back in Milwaukee.


----------



## qross1fan

matador1238 said:


> We signed Williams coz of Cassell? I thought it was because Dunleavy coached him back in Milwaukee.


I thought we signed him because we needed the depth lol


----------



## Weasel

matador1238 said:


> I thought it was because Dunleavy coached him back in Milwaukee.





qross1fan said:


> I thought we signed him because we needed the depth lol


I think it is a combination of the two.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

the times i saw AAron williams play i really liked him, unless he is not healthy i see no reason why we SHOULDNT Keep him 
id rather have him than ADonal foyle


----------



## DaFranchise

Foyle sucks and so does AW! Good big men are so hard to find. It would be nice if we still had Wilcox or Mikki. Good job front office!


----------



## Weasel

http://www.khou.com/topstories/stories/khou070821_tj_griffin.58b94e56.html



> Former Houston Rockets forward Eddie Griffin was been killed in crash with a train last week 11 News confirmed Tuesday. Griffin, who spent two troubled seasons with the Rockets, crashed through a railroad crossing arm and collided with a train.
> 
> Former Rockets forward Eddie Griffin was killed when his SUV collided with a train last week.
> 
> The Harris County Medical Examiner was unable to confirm his identity until they used dental records to positively identify him Tuesday.


----------



## Weasel

Juwan Howard wants a trade and the Wolves are going to try to accommodate him.


----------



## Weasel

Posey signs with the Celtics.


----------



## Weasel

http://www.sacbee.com/100/story/347681.html



> According to two league sources, fourth-year shooting guard Kevin Martin late Monday night agreed to terms of a five-year extension with the Kings worth approximately $55 million. Martin, whose breakout 2006-07 season will vault him into the upper pay ranks of the league's shooting guards, unexpectedly flew in from his training hub at the IMG Academies in Bradenton, Fla., and arrived in Sacramento on Monday in anticipation of signing his new contract. A news conference is expected this week to announce the deal.


----------



## matador1238

Overpaid!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

i read on the Yahoo rumors section that dan dickau is getting released, and atleast the times he played against us when he was with the hOrnets, he whooped ***, its the same guy isnt it ? hahaha 
i say they work him out and check out the situation with him .....desperate times call for desperate measures


----------



## Weasel

Bucks sign Yi. 

I wonder how all the drama that has gone on since the draft is going to affect Yi's popularity in the Milwaukee.


----------



## Weasel

Ex-Clipper Melvin Ely goes to the Hornets.

Devin Harris signs an extension with the Mavs.


----------



## bootstrenf

oden may be out for the season

link

microfracture...


----------



## Weasel

bootstrenf said:


> oden may be out for the season
> 
> link
> 
> microfracture...


Wow, that is unfortunate. I was looking forward to seeing him play.


----------



## bootstrenf

Weasel said:


> Wow, that is unfortunate. I was looking forward to seeing him play.



on another topic, i finally beat you to a breaking story!!! yes!!!

i'm always about to post something and when i refresh, you already have it up...not this time...:yay:


----------



## Kapt Clipper

bootstrenf said:


> oden may be out for the season
> 
> link
> 
> microfracture...


ultrabummer for the blazers...i would have loved to see oden perform against the good western conference centers...hope he comes back 100% next season


----------



## Free Arsenal

For some reason I feel that Oden will be a bust.


----------



## Weasel

Supposedly AK47 wants to be traded.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

i read on Yahoo that Jaskivicious (however you spell it) hahaha 
that pg that played with the Warriors got bought out........


----------



## Weasel

Now Marion is asking for a trade.


----------



## leidout

Weasel said:


> Now Marion is asking for a trade.


Lol, that's retarded. I guess he's tired of being on a title contender & having his stats 30% higher than normal. There's only like 1-2 teams better than Phoenix.


----------



## Weasel

Cedric Simmons got traded for David Wesley, wow that is a very odd trade.


----------



## Weasel

Wolves and Heat complete a trade, Ricky Davis and Blount to the Heat and Walker, Doleac, Simien, and 1st to the Wolves. 

Not sure why any team would want to trade for Walker.


----------



## yamaneko

man minnesota just took a step back in their rebuilding efforts. I believe walker even has an extra year on blounts deal. what about the other guys, how do the contracts work out


----------



## Showtime87

Great deal for Miami. What the hell was Minnie thinking with this one? Simien I guess is the prize for them, but they already had plenty of bigs. This is a head-scratcher for sure.


----------



## Weasel

Showtime87 said:


> Great deal for Miami. What the hell was Minnie thinking with this one? Simien I guess is the prize for them, but they already had plenty of bigs. This is a head-scratcher for sure.


I guess they are really committed to the youth movement (I am guessing Walker will be cut) or being really bad. I think one thing is for sure, Juwan Howard is not going to be happy seeing a trade go down and him not in it.


----------



## Showtime87

The only problem is that Walker is still under contract for 4 more years at 10 million per, Minnesota would have to pay out at least a decent percentage of the remaining contract which is not going to be cheap. (Though if they decide to pay him until then, there is a team option in 2009/10).


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

Wayne Simien isn't a good enough prospest for me to take back a bad contract like Walker and send away your best scorer and your 2nd best big.


----------



## Showtime87

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> Wayne Simien isn't a good enough prospest for me to take back a bad contract like Walker and send away your best scorer and your 2nd best big.


Agreed, doesn't seem to make much sense at all.


----------



## yamaneko

and here i thought mcchale had become smarter. Ill tell you one thing, we sure as heck could have used ricky davis and blount. 

You cant tell me that cuttino mobley and sam cassell for davis and blount isnt a heck of a lot better than walker and fillers. 

And dont tell me if they did this deal they wouldnt have thought long and hard about maggette, mobley for davis, blount, and one of their young wing players they have an abundance of either mccants or green. 

Dang, another missed opportunity. I before thought NO team would be dumb enough to get mobleys contract, but heck, look at walkers contract. Its even worse since its one extra year. 

Imagine if we could have pulled off that second deal. We would have had a starting lineup of Kaman, Thomas, Thornton, Davis, Cassell Just as good as whatever we put on now. We dont have mobley off of the bench, but we get a younger (poor mans) mobley in Mccants. We actualy have a real, backup center in blount, a guy who could step in and give a good 25 minutes a game, and probably 10 points. We have an expiring deal in davis to replace maggette's expiring deal, Blount is a bad deal, but i like having him at backup center in the dunleavvy offense. And that deal would have been WAAAAAAy better for minnesota as well.

Another missed opportunity.


----------



## Showtime87

yamaneko said:


> and here i thought mcchale had become smarter. Ill tell you one thing, we sure as heck could have used ricky davis and blount.
> 
> You cant tell me that cuttino mobley and sam cassell for davis and blount isnt a heck of a lot better than walker and fillers.
> 
> And dont tell me if they did this deal they wouldnt have thought long and hard about maggette, mobley for davis, blount, and one of their young wing players they have an abundance of either mccants or green.
> 
> Dang, another missed opportunity. I before thought NO team would be dumb enough to get mobleys contract, but heck, look at walkers contract. Its even worse since its one extra year.
> 
> Imagine if we could have pulled off that second deal. We would have had a starting lineup of Kaman, Thomas, Thornton, Davis, Cassell Just as good as whatever we put on now. We dont have mobley off of the bench, but we get a younger (poor mans) mobley in Mccants. We actualy have a real, backup center in blount, a guy who could step in and give a good 25 minutes a game, and probably 10 points. We have an expiring deal in davis to replace maggette's expiring deal, Blount is a bad deal, but i like having him at backup center in the dunleavvy offense. And that deal would have been WAAAAAAy better for minnesota as well.
> 
> Another missed opportunity.


I think Minnesota is a little hesitant to do any more deals with the Clipps after the Cassell for Jaric trade. Not to mention their experience with the Kandi man. :lol: I still laugh my a** off thinking about how excited they were when they landed Olowokandi. Anyway, I would definitely prefer to have Blount on this roster than anything else the Clipps have at backup center, even at 7 million per, and would absolutely prefer Davis to Mobley. But I think we'll just have to hope that the current roster will take care of business, because it looks to be set.


----------



## yamaneko

Yeah thats what i have always said too, but dang, this trade STINKS big time. 

Minnesota just took a couple of steps backwards. Perhaps they want to make sure we dont get their draft pick for the next few years. 

Well, our current roster will not get us anywhere except hopefully closer to top 3 pick, as oppoesd to the bottom of the lottery. 

I think when/if we are in the cellar come trading time, there will be a few teams that will perhaps be calling our phones asking for cassell and maggette. Expiring deals, and talented players. Dont know if clippers will do anything about it though.


----------



## Flash is the Future

Antoine Walker only has two more guaranteed seasons on his contract. Then there's a team option. So it's one year shorter than Mark Blount's deal. That's why the do this. They wanted contracts that expire in 2009.


----------



## yamaneko

aha, thanks for the clarification..i think the news article i read had it backwards. Still not good for this years team which i think could have done things, but at least better for the future.


----------



## Showtime87

Flash is the Future said:


> Antoine Walker only has two more guaranteed seasons on his contract. Then there's a team option. So it's one year shorter than Mark Blount's deal. That's why the do this. They wanted contracts that expire in 2009.


Still, they take on Walker who looks to be nearing the end of his productive playing days and they give away a very servicable big man in Mark Blount. I think they could have done better if they'd waited until the deadline to move Davis, but I guess they just wanted to get him off the roster.


----------



## Weasel

Juwan Howard got bought out by the Wolves. My guess is he will be going to Boston.


----------



## yamaneko

Wow. thats a surprise.


----------



## yamaneko

i dont know how boston DOESNT get him. Unless they are out of exceptions.

Man this makes my second favorite team even better.


----------



## Showtime87

Well, since Indiana doesn't need him Boston is his obvious destination. Bad news for Kendrick Perkins.


----------



## qross1fan

I actually see Howard heading off to Cleveland along with Nichols. Howard can log in a good 15-20 minutes backing up Gooden and Nichols can be the shooter they're missing due to Sasha wanting more then he's worth.


----------



## yamaneko

whatever happened with varejao? Is he still a free agent?


----------



## Showtime87

yamaneko said:


> whatever happened with varejao? Is he still a free agent?


Restricted, yes. He's in Brazil and asking for 9 million per, which the Cavs have obviously rejected. His agent must be completely insane.


----------



## yamaneko

holy crap, thats ridiculous. Id think that even full MLE would be something he should take in an instant. You give one brazilian (nene) a huge deal and i guess everyone else thinks they deserve it too


----------



## Showtime87

Here's more....

http://www.ohiomm.com/blogs/cavs/2007/07/13/new-takes-on-bibby-varejao/


----------



## Weasel

Two trades today and two waives. Nets acquire Wesley for scrubs and looks like he is going to be waived. Wolves acquire Udrih for a 2nd rounder and it looks like he is going to get waived also.


----------



## Showtime87

Weasel said:


> Two trades today and two waives. Nets acquire Wesley for scrubs and looks like he is going to be waived. Wolves acquire Udrih for a 2nd rounder and it looks like he is going to get waived also.


I heard about Wesley earlier and read that the Nets told him not to bother reporting, that's pretty harsh. 

The Jazz trading a round two pick for Udrih and subsequently waiving him makes absolutely no sense at all to me.


----------



## Weasel

Showtime87 said:


> I heard about Wesley earlier and read that the Nets told him not to bother reporting, that's pretty harsh.
> 
> The Jazz trading a round two pick for Udrih and subsequently waiving him makes absolutely no sense at all to me.


I think the Wolves got some money out of it. Funny thing I saw is that the 2nd round pick is protected, you never really see a protected 2nd rounder.


----------



## Showtime87

Weasel said:


> I think the Wolves got some money out of it. Funny thing I saw is that the 2nd round pick is protected, you never really see a protected 2nd rounder.


Ha, yeah that is pretty unheard of. I guess I misread that it was the Wolves, don't know why I was thinking Jazz. Anyway, Minnesota getting money out of the deal would make it a little more logical I suppose. Still strikes me as strange, why not keep a guy like Udrih, he's not a bad player.


----------



## Showtime87

Hmm, apparently Howard goes to San Antonio as well in this deal. Very nice move for the Spurs. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/profile?statsId=3845


----------



## Kapt Clipper

Too bad about Westley...i always liked his offensive game...if we didn't get Dickau, he could have given us some scoring punch


----------



## Weasel

Duncan signs an extension for 2 years. 40 mil.


----------



## qross1fan

Hmm, I wonder if the Suns will chase JHoward? After dealing Thomas, they need some sort of backup big, and Howard for the minimum will be a nice pickup.

Also, Cavs signed Nichols which wasn't a big surprise to me like I thought they should ink him. Wonder what will happen with Pavlovic now


----------



## yamaneko

san antonio gets howard? And the rich get richer.


----------



## Showtime87

qross1fan said:


> Hmm, I wonder if the Suns will chase JHoward? After dealing Thomas, they need some sort of backup big, and Howard for the minimum will be a nice pickup.
> 
> Also, Cavs signed Nichols which wasn't a big surprise to me like I thought they should ink him. Wonder what will happen with Pavlovic now


Howard is gone to San Antonio, at least according to ESPN. The Spurs are once again the team to beat, easily.


----------



## yamaneko

i think though im going to stick with my original predictions on the standings. This will probably come and bite me, but i just think its time for another team in the west other than san antonio to step up


----------



## Showtime87

yamaneko said:


> i think though im going to stick with my original predictions on the standings. This will probably come and bite me, but i just think its time for another team in the west other than san antonio to step up


I'm not opposed to that at all, but I don't think either Dallas nor Phoenix did enough in the offseason to improve themselves. Utah might be interesting this year, but I don't think they're quite ready to make a serious run at the Finals. But who knows? Anything is possible, nobody expected the Clipps or Warriors to do what they did the last two seasons.


----------



## yamaneko

Yeah. Unlike usual, im not basing this off of facts, just off of a gut feeling. Plus im just tired of san antonio always been so dang good, so it "feels good" to bet against them. lol


----------



## Showtime87

According to reports, Juwan Howard is NOT going to join the Spurs, but will instead sign with the Mavericks. ESPN was apparently misinformed. No outside link availabe as of yet, but I found it another forum. 

http://www.basketballforum.com/houston-rockets/380963-mavs-adding-juwan-howard.html


----------



## Showtime87

Link:
http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/spt/basketball/mavs/stories/103107dnspomavericksbriefs.1c030dacd.html


----------



## Showtime87

Cavs sign Pavlovic to new three-year deal.

Link:
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3087179&campaign=rss&source=NBAHeadlines


----------



## Weasel

Showtime87 said:


> Cavs sign Pavlovic to new three-year deal.
> 
> Link:
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3087179&campaign=rss&source=NBAHeadlines


I wonder how much that deal is. Either the Cavs got desperate or Pavlovic got desperate my guess is the Cavs.


----------



## Showtime87

Weasel said:


> I wonder how much that deal is. Either the Cavs got desperate or Pavlovic got desperate my guess is the Cavs.



I think you're right, the Cavs probably had no choice but to give him what he was asking for considering they're already without Verejao and it looks like they will continue to be without him for a while. I think he was looking for something in the neighborhood of 4 mil per, which is probably more than he's worth, but much cheaper than the 9 mil that AJ is looking for.


----------



## Weasel

Yeah but they need Varejao much more than do they need Sasha. His request though is quite ridiculous.


----------



## Showtime87

Just broke: Sonics preparing for move to Oklahoma City

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3091416&campaign=rss&source=ESPNHeadlines


----------



## yamaneko

yeah, just saw that. I wonder what that means division wise, if they would be moved from the "northwest,"


----------



## yamaneko

according to this: http://www.nba.com/dleague/news/dleague_draft_071102.html G Diaz is on the anaheim D league team, which is the clippers affiliate. Of course hes not property of the clippers, the "affiliate" thing only has to do with the clippers being able to send a player down to that league, which they have never done in the history of the dleague.

But if there are any diaz fans here, since hes playing in anaheim i guess you can go watch him play for cheap!


----------



## Weasel

Showtime87 said:


> Just broke: Sonics preparing for move to Oklahoma City
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3091416&campaign=rss&source=ESPNHeadlines


Sonics fans should revolt and stop going to games, no need to give millions to the owners who don't care at all about Seattle anymore. They still have the lease issue since I believe they are tied contract wise until 2010 but it does look good regardless for Seattle and their loyal fans.


----------



## bootstrenf

kind of off topic, but anyone see the memphis(college) game highlights??? rose looks like the real thing...kid has lebron type athleticism, and is just a ridiculous overall player...jesus christ, i'll try to find the clips, but take my word for it, he should go #1 overall...mayo vs. rose debates humor me, cause there is really no contest...


----------



## Showtime87

bootstrenf said:


> kind of off topic, but anyone see the memphis(college) game highlights??? rose looks like the real thing...kid has lebron type athleticism, and is just a ridiculous overall player...jesus christ, i'll try to find the clips, but take my word for it, he should go #1 overall...mayo vs. rose debates humor me, cause there is really no contest...


No doubt, Rose is an absolute monster. He's gonna tear up the NCAA this year and is the odds-on favorite to go #1 overall. OJ Mayo is also going to be a special player, but I don't see him having quite as big an impact as Rose.


----------



## Weasel

Lakers trade Cook and Evans to the Magic for Ariza.


----------



## Showtime87

ESPN is reporting Wizards guard Gilbert Arenas will be out for three months. Bad news if he's on your fantasy team.


----------



## Weasel

Showtime87 said:


> ESPN is reporting Wizards guard Gilbert Arenas will be out for three months. Bad news if he's on your fantasy team.


And for the Wizards, huge loss.


----------



## Showtime87

Weasel said:


> And for the Wizards, huge loss.


Yes, that too. :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel

Scott Skiles got canned today.


----------



## leidout

Weasel said:


> Scott Skiles got canned today.


Is Mike Dunleavy next? .....it's my xmas wish


----------



## yamaneko

Haha. Even before the season, dunleavvys job was 100% safe thanks to the brand and livingston injuries. Now, with each further injury, that makes his job that much more safe. NOW, if next year around this time, were full strength, and were playing the way we are, there might be an outside chance of your wish coming true, but i still doubt it


----------



## Weasel

Utah trades Giricek and a 1st for Korver. I like it for the Sixers, not sure about it for the Jazz.


----------



## Weasel

Looks like Jason Kidd has asked for a trade.


----------



## Zuca

Damon Stoudamire contract was bought out and he may sign with Celtics or Raptors.


----------



## Weasel

LOL Warriors signed or going to sign Webber. Saying Webber is not going to fit to the Warriors style is going to be a huge understatement.


----------



## Showtime87

Weasel said:


> LOL Warriors signed or going to sign Webber. Saying Webber is not going to fit to the Warriors style is going to be a huge understatement.


Maybe they'll just fit him with some in-line skates so that he can keep up with the tempo. :lol:


----------



## Weasel

Rumors are flying around that Shaq is headed to the Suns for Marion.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Weasel said:


> Rumors are flying around that Shaq is headed to the Suns for Marion.



this would be great, it would make the Suns suck, NO ONE IS GOING TO REPLACE WHAT MARION DOES FOR THE SUNS, he is perfect for their system 
its great, the day marion leaves is when the Suns slowly decline to mediocrity 
:yay:


----------



## nauticazn25

why in the world would phoenix do that??? if i were them id only take shaq if i can get miami's first round pick


----------



## Weasel

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...cB?slug=jy-shaqdeal020508&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

Looks like if the MRI comes back clean it is a done deal, Shaq for Marion and Bank. I don't see it working out for the Suns, Shaq can't run. The good thing though is Marion should help the Heat win some games which is good for the Clippers.


----------



## nauticazn25

this trade is even worse then the one the grizzles made....20 million a year for a guy who will probably average 12/7/1.5??? if the suns are SO desperate to trade marion why arent the clips doing anything?? trade maggette and thorton and cassell for him....maybe even a draft pick! clips need to do something..cuz they havent done anything for ever


----------



## bootstrenf

holy crap, is this trade really going down??? wow....


i would keep thornton...i think the only thing marion would do is bump us out of a top spot in the lottery...for coery and cassell, but not if we have to add thornton...and marion is getting a lot of money for how old he is...one injury away from being ineffective....but shaq??? what the hell are the suns thinking??? maybe they have some inside info that shaq will retire soon and they can get cap relief...have no idea why the suns would do this...


----------



## yamaneko

I find this very perplexing. Especially for the suns. The suns the last few years have been even more penny pinching than the clippers...trading away their first round picks for nothing just to stay away from having the guaranteed deals. But now they trade a potentially expiring, (at worst 1 more year) deal for an oft injured guy owned more than 40 million 2 years after this one? Not to mention he slows down their whole style of play.

Sure they need more defense, but adding shaq just really changes their whole offense IMO. But, they might be subscribing to what ive been talking about...they havent been to the finals with marion...didnt seem like they were any closer this year, so lets try something new...worst case scenario we still dont get to the finals which is same as usual. But still...if i had that mentality, i would have made a run at pau, or someone else who would fit better in their system. 

On the other hand im going to be very curious as to marion's numbers outside of phoenix. We have long talked about how peoples numbers are inflated when they play for phoenix. Joe Johnson being perhaps the exception, but still not IMO, since with phoenix he was a role player while in atlanta he is the star of the team, so its logical his numbers would still be quite good. It almost might be the same case in miami. They are so depleted, marion still might put up good numbers. But in that offense, i dont think he does what he did in phoenix.

So lets recap the pacific. Lakers trade for an international superstar. Golden State signs a starting PF (webber) while not having to give anything up. Phoenix trades for (albeit over the hill) one of the best centers of all time. Sacramento is actively shopping artest and/or bibby to try and get better. Meanwhile the clippers are rumored to be searching for a journeyman SG to replace guillermo diaz. Ouch.


----------



## yamaneko

by the way. I'm now rooting for the suns to win the championship. Can you imagine if SOMEHOW adding shaq gets them the championship? I just want to see what kobe says after that. Gets shaq out of lakerville for him to win miami AND phoenix a ring. How great would that be.


----------



## qross1fan

Nice trade for the Suns, if they would have kept their 2010 1st round pick.

They know that Nash has another two years left, and guess what? Shaq expires in two years, so they can go and quickly use the cap-space they can potentially get from a 20 mil expiring contract and sign a nice player and keep going. Marion would have just bothered them.

On the flip-side, if the Heat end up adding, let's say Jordan this offseason, then they will have a solid line-up in my opinion. PG-Wade-Marion-Haslem-Jordan.


----------



## Free Arsenal

This is interesting, we'll see how Shaq affects the game.


----------



## bootstrenf

Free Arsenal said:


> This is interesting, we'll see how Shaq affects the game.



please tell me that you lost a bet FA...say it ain't so...


----------



## Free Arsenal

bootstrenf said:


> please tell me that you lost a bet FA...say it ain't so...


What are you talking about?


----------



## bootstrenf

Free Arsenal said:


> What are you talking about?


you know what i was talking about...laker avy *coughcough*...

as long as you're back, everything's cool...:biggrin:


----------



## Free Arsenal

bootstrenf said:


> you know what i was talking about...laker avy *coughcough*...
> 
> as long as you're back, everything's cool...:biggrin:


Oh that... I accidentally clicked on the wrong icon... they're right next to each other.:biggrin:


----------



## Showtime87

yamaneko said:


> by the way. I'm now rooting for the suns to win the championship. Can you imagine if SOMEHOW adding shaq gets them the championship? I just want to see what kobe says after that. Gets shaq out of lakerville for him to win miami AND phoenix a ring. How great would that be.


Boo! I could never root for a jacka** coach like D'Antoni or a whiny little punk like Raja Bell. I cannot stand Phoenix. I would rather see San Antonio win again than have to watch those a-holes in Phoenix hoist the trophy.


----------



## yamaneko

hehe. Me neither. (although i do like dantoni). But still just for the kobe/shaq legacy it would be great if he won one more ring w/o kobe. For that id put my dislike for the suns aside.  

But denver...thats a team i dont think i could ever root for no mater what.


----------



## Weasel

I have to see the next game of the Suns when Shaq plays just to see how the offense plays with Shaq in there. Right now I can't imagine how it is going to work.


----------



## yamaneko

me neither. I wonder if dantoni will change the offense. Hes had 3 years of exciting basketball but no finals appearance to show for it. Perhaps hes on my page...when you have a style or makeup of a team that has proven not to be able to take it a way, perhaps you try to shake it up.

I wonder if shaq will only start against teams like houston, san antone, lakers (when bynum is back) clippers, etc. who have strong centers. Phoenix still has a lot of talent on that team...remember diaw used to be a starter when amare was out, and bell used to get lots of run, but they added hill. I dont think marion will be missed THAT much on the offensive side, and amare now can play the natural PF position. 

Nash will be the best PG shaq has played with since penny's glory days (ironic that he played with penny again this year), who knows maybe he will be revitalized.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

the suns surprised me tonight, they scored 130 points against the hornets and barely lost....WOAH
without marion, banks, aaand shaq? 
so thats interesting .....and dj strawberry i forgot they even had him


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

yamaneko said:


> hehe. Me neither. (although i do like dantoni). But still just for the kobe/shaq legacy it would be great if he won one more ring w/o kobe. For that id put my dislike for the suns aside.
> 
> But denver...thats a team i dont think i could ever root for no mater what.


NO 
i like Shaq, but i hate the Suns too much to root for them with Shaq i could never ever root for the Suns EVER

lets not forget guys
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/34szckbaDRI&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/34szckbaDRI&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## yamaneko

i really dont hate the suns for that. It was our fault as much as the suns fault we lose that series. The teams i cant root for are the ones that have employeed dirty players and not done anything about it, the teams with hot heads/stuck up guys, etc. Thats why i dont like denver. Ill never forget the nut hugging episode with evans. the way carmello was acting in the series (i just dont like carmello in general). 

Lakers i couldnt root for, not only because im a clipper fan, but because of the shaq situation, because of so many fans of them being so stupid (im talking the people who like the lakers just because theyre the lakers, and even when the lakers sucked tried to talk them all up all the time), because of kobe, etc. Other than that, im not sure theres other teams i couldnt root for. Maybe any team andre miller plays for?


----------



## bootstrenf

yamaneko said:


> i really dont hate the suns for that. It was our fault as much as the suns fault we lose that series. *The teams i cant root for are the ones that have employeed dirty players and not done anything about it*, the teams with hot heads/stuck up guys, etc. Thats why i dont like denver. Ill never forget the nut hugging episode with evans. the way carmello was acting in the series (i just dont like carmello in general).
> 
> Lakers i couldnt root for, not only because im a clipper fan, but because of the shaq situation, because of so many fans of them being so stupid (im talking the people who like the lakers just because theyre the lakers, and even when the lakers sucked tried to talk them all up all the time), because of kobe, etc. Other than that, im not sure theres other teams i couldnt root for. Maybe any team andre miller plays for?



that's why i hate the spurs...they get things done, but in a dirty way...and i can't respect that...

duncan, parker, ginobili...some of the biggest crybabies in the league, and the refs often listen, because guess what, they're the champs...horry's hockey check on steve nash last year, bruce "lee" bowen's frequent dragon kicks to people's faces and achilles, and intentionally spraining ankles...


dirty spurs...but they do get it done...


----------



## yamaneko

Well i dont watch the spurs hardly at all so not sure about that. But if thats true then yes, i couldnt root for them either.


----------



## Showtime87

I don't think the Spurs are dirty. Bowen is the only guy who has used questionable defensive tactics, but the rest of the team is pretty damn wholesome. It's hard to hate the Spurs for me, but very, very easy to hate the Suns.


----------



## qross1fan

Like showtime said, besides Bowen, I don't see any of the Spurs do anything too dirty. 

Reason I like San Antonio is their the kind of team that goes on a 5-0 run, then minutes after trading buckets, they go on another 5-0 run or so, next thing you know, your down by 10, although you traded baskets for quite a while. They slowly squeeze the life out of you then kill you in the fourth quarter.

Reminds me of UCLA in ways


----------



## leidout

I dunno about you guys, but I like dirty players, the NBA just got too ****in' soft sometime in the last decade.


----------



## Showtime87

leidout said:


> I dunno about you guys, but I like dirty players, the NBA just got too ****in' soft sometime in the last decade.


I kind of miss them too, I must admit. The NBA has legislated all of the Bill Laimbeers and Rick Mahorns out of the game these days.


----------



## yamaneko

it originates with sam smith, so you have to take it with a grain of salt, but ben wallace for ak47 is being rumored now. If by some crazy stretch of the imagination this is true, then again, clippers are absolute oofs, because that deal makes no sense to the jazz. theyve got boozer and okur in the front court, why would they get wallace and his terrible deal to sit on the bench. 

Even clipper scrubs like mobley and thomas would be a better fit than that kind of deal.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

I think Utah wants to get rid of AK47's contract so they can resign Williams without going over the luxary tax. Wallace's contract is front loaded so, he will be making less money each year. But yeah talent-wise it's a bad trade.


----------



## yamaneko

who knows whats going on. Ever since the summer weve been hearing so many conflicting reports. ak47 is gone, now hes staying, now hes gone, now hes staying, he wants out, now he wants to stay.

I think its a similar situation as with many teams who give up current or former stars. I dont think ak47 fits into their plans for the money he is making. If i was utah id trade him to try to get more affordable pieces that fit better, plus expiring deal. Youre trading a HUGE talent, but on the utah team, hes not worth as much as he could be since hes only third, sometimes 4th fiddle now.


----------



## Weasel

Though not official the deal is in place for Kidd, Wright, and Allen to the Mavs for Harris, Stackhouse, Diop, Geroge, Ager, 3 mil, 2 1sts, and one 2nd.

Also word is Stackhouse will be bought out and return to the Mavs in 30 days (he can't return prior to 30 days).


----------



## qross1fan

Diop should get waived by the Nets in my opinion, and if we can somehow pursued him to come here, he could be our backup 5 next season and will be a damn good one at that. 

nice trade for the Nets though, they just need to get rid of Carters contract.


----------



## Showtime87

I actually think the trade benefits Dallas. You don't add Jason Kidd to a team with Dirk Nowitzki and Josh Howard and not improve. They will miss Stackhouse and Diop, but if they end up getting Stack back in a month it would be a very good trade for them. Nonetheless, they just got a lot more dangerous.


----------



## qross1fan

NO DEAL it seems like. 

Devean George has said NO to being traded to Jersey lmao


----------



## Weasel

:rofl:

Why would you give George a no trade clause. I want to see Cuban's expression when he found out.


----------



## Showtime87

Oh man, this is hilarious. I thought Kobe was the only player in the league with veto power, I guess Devean has it too! Too funny.


----------



## qross1fan

Weasel said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Why would you give George a no trade clause. I want to see Cuban's expression when he found out.


He doesn't have a no trade clause from what I heard.

I believe he has the same clause in his contract that Radmanovic had right before we traded for him due to being on a one year contract.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

He has to waive his Early Bird Rights in order for the trade to happen.


----------



## leidout

Wow Devean George never ceases to disappoint fans everywhere!


----------



## Showtime87

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> He has to waive his Early Bird Rights in order for the trade to happen.


Yeah, I totally forgot about Bird rights..I think they'll find a way to get it done though, no way George can stay with the Mavs now.


----------



## Weasel

Ok that makes more sense that it is a bird rights issue than a no trade clause. I wonder if they will work it out. Kidd could have been playing on the Western team in the all-stars now he is in the East.


----------



## yamaneko

has dallas played a game in dallas since this fiasco? If so, i wonder if george got booed or cheered. 

Not sure why george is even complaining. Bird rights mean almost nothing to him, i doubt he can get ANY deal other than a veteran minimum next year....It take someone 3/4 as good as ruben patterson before i give deaven george a look...and look at patterson, no one seems to want to give him a guaranteed deal since the clippers dumped him. Wow, if im mark cuban, im FURIOUS with george right now. I cant ever remember a nothing, throw in player in a proposed blockbuster trade causing such a big problem

However, thanks to stackhouse opening his fat mouth, deal might be done anyway


----------



## Weasel

Here is another interesting twist, Stackhouse can't be allowed back to the Mavs if he is traded to the Nets. First George and now Stackhouse both who have killed the deal, I don't know think there will be a resolution now. Cuban must be going crazy what a disaster for the Mavs.


----------



## bootstrenf

if i were cuban, i would just cut them and eat the salary...well, maybe not for stackhosue though, he still contributes, but george sucks balls...


----------



## Weasel

Word is Bibby is going to the Hawks for junk.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3249180


----------



## yamaneko

Wow. Amazing how other teams are really working at getting better. And how teams that have stars, or near stars are realizing that hey, its not going to work paying XX guy 10 million dollars, so lets just dump his contract. I wish we would do one of the two things...work hard at bringing someone in, or realize that we at least need to make changes salary cap wise to allow us to make moves.


----------



## Weasel

Kidd to the Mavs is a done deal. Kidd, ALlen, Wright for Harris, Diop, Ager, Hassell, Keith Van Horn, 2 1sts, and 3 mil.


----------



## yamaneko

if i was cuban id be super pissed at george and stackhouse...he had to fork over more money than we all make in a lifetime just because of those guys mistakes. I think 11 million total including luxury tax because of this? Not to mention having to release fazecas.


----------



## Weasel

I'd blame George more than anything, I bet the league wouldn't have cared about Stackhouse's comments had George not blocked his trade.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

> The San Antonio Spurs have added some frontline help, trading for Seattle Sonics forward/center Kurt Thomas, a league source told Yahoo.com on Wednesday.
> 
> According to the report, Seattle will receive guard Brent Barry, center Francisco Elson and a 2009 first-round draft pick.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3255661

How does a team get 3 first round picks for Kurt ****in Thomas, like the Sonics did. 2 from the Suns for taking his contract and 1 from the Spurs for trading him to them.

The Clippers NEED to get into some of this action and try to improve for the future, instead of saying they're not trying to trade away this mystical "future" that their talkin about. We don't have a future, we're the 2nd oldest team in the league and all of the other old teams are contenders.


----------



## leidout

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3255661
> 
> How does a team get 3 first round picks for Kurt ****in Thomas, like the Sonics did. 2 from the Suns for taking his contract and 1 from the Spurs for trading him to them.
> 
> The Clippers NEED to get into some of this action and try to improve for the future, instead of saying they're not trying to trade away this mystical "future" that their talkin about. We don't have a future, we're the 2nd oldest team in the league and all of the other old teams are contenders.


According to some people "40 is the new 20!" 

So if Elgin & Dunleavy are going by that logic, we're definitely looking at a bright future! :frenchy:


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

> The Rockets reached agreement on a deal that will send Bonzi Wells and Mike James to New Orleans to get guard Bobby Jackson, individuals with knowledge of the talks said.


http://realgm.com/index.php

Looks like the Hornets added some much needed depth. Bonzi could be a perfect 6th man for them and James might even be a slight upgrade over Jackson, he averaged 20ppg just 2 years ago. I don't know why the Rockets would do this.


----------



## yamaneko

Yao out for the year.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

well there goes houstons chances for a title


----------



## Weasel

Man Yao Ming hasnt been able to stay healthy in the last 3 years, big loss for the Rockets.


----------



## bootstrenf

miami officially tanking...

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3286076


----------



## bootstrenf

> It tells you that the rest of Miami’s season doesn’t matter – the Heat announced Monday that Dwyane Wade would miss the final 21 games – and that the players on the team’s roster (publicly, at least) likely support Riley’s decision. It also tells you that any bit of mid-March unease at Riley abandoning his team could pay off with championship riches (adding a lottery pick to a team with Wade and Shawn Marion?) for years down the road. Especially if (or “even if,” depending who you ask) Marion leaves the Heat as a free agent this summer and salary-cap space is accrued.


link


----------



## Weasel

Smush got waived by the Heat, I hope he doesn't end up here.


----------



## Weasel

Crazy stat of the day, the Nuggets score 168 points against the Sonics! Plus no one played more than 27 minutes. Makes me wonder how many they would have scored if they played the starters more.


----------



## Weasel

Well it has been playoff time.

Some interesting things so far, Detroit lost game 1 to the Sixers and the Suns/Spurs series looks to be a great one.


----------



## sertorius

Tough break for the Suns. They get to put the Spurs through the ringer, go up against them while they are still fresh, and then will probably watch from home as age catches up with Duncan and Co. during the next round.


----------



## yamaneko

looks like suns are going out in the first round. Too bad, i actually was hoping for them to go all the way, just to add to shaq's legacy, and to make kobe kick himself again.


----------



## MicCheck12

Isaiah Thomas basically just got a restraining order from any current Knick players......that must be pleasent


----------



## sertorius

MicCheck12 said:


> Isaiah Thomas basically just got a restraining order from any current Knick players......that must be pleasent


It's hard to imagine anyone failing so badly at a job (any job) as Isaiah Thomas did. In all fairness, the owner of the Knicks seems to be just a little bit off (yes, I'm trying to be polite), but some of the decisions Thomas made were just _baffling_, and as the sexual harassment trial showed, that was not just a basketball related issue.

As a stream of consciousness aside (CP3 is often said to be the Isaiah Thomas of this era), how unbelievable has Chris Paul been? I think he is what most of us envision(ed?) Livingston could be.


----------



## Weasel

So the Suns had a nice day today but they still have a huge hole to climb out of. Plus Detroit came back and won to tie the series.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

if anybody would have told me that detroit and the 76ers woudl be tied right now i would have laughed... its weird the eastern conference playoffs are this exciting


----------



## Weasel

ClippersRuleLA said:


> if anybody would have told me that detroit and the 76ers woudl be tied right now i would have laughed... its weird the eastern conference playoffs are this exciting


I agree. I think it was JVG that said something like the Sixers would get beat by biblical proportions. The Sixers have been hot in the 2nd half of the season but I don't think anyone expected them to have a chance against the Pistons.


----------



## yamaneko

turkoglu most improved player


----------



## sertorius

Lowly Hawks beat the mighty Celtics behind a career-defining performance by Joe Johnson. Un-freaking-real! The Eastern playoffs have been amazing this year.


----------



## yamaneko

bah, whats going on here, celtics have been my pick all year to take the championship...looks like they were looking ahead of the hawks.

Josh Smith, perhaps the guy i would like to see most at PF in a clipper uniform, but not at a max salary, which is probably what it would take to get him.


----------



## sertorius

Nuggets swept. How can a team with AI show so little heart? By the way, memo to Carmelo Anthony: quit complaining about not getting the superstar treatment that Lebron and Wade get, you simply do not deserve it.


----------



## yamaneko

Denver is a real shocker. Theyve got two of the top guys in the leauge, plus arguably the best defensive player in the league in camby, great front court depth, and cant get it done. Granted, the west is tough, but Its still surprising to me such a talented team is so bad.


----------



## Weasel

The Denver project is a failure and so is the AI trade. They are no better with AI then they were with Andre Miller and thats a big problem.


----------



## yamaneko

Perhaps coaching is the issue. When you have that much talent, its not guaranteed that it will work, but IMO, a good coach, or at least the RIGHT coach for the situation MAKES it work.


----------



## qross1fan

The Shaq and Kidd deals failed as well....just shows that you shouldn't make deals just because everyone else is. I won't be surprised if both teams start making huge changes..hopefully we can get a good deal off of the Suns or Mavs.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

I kind of feel bad for the Suns. They gambled big and it was a huge failure. They're not even a skeleton of those teams when they would put up 115 points easy, now they struggle to score and defend. And they're not going to get better as long as Shaq is still there.


----------



## yamaneko

i dont feel bad for the mavs, but i do for the suns. I wanted shaq to suceed there, but i guess that was too much to ask for...was too strange of a deal to work i guess. Am curious to see if the teams make any changes. Mavs are kind of screwed, they gave up a couple 1sts in the kidd deal as well. Not sure who they could trade.

Suns i dont think would trade nash, amare, or shaq, but who knwos, perhaps some of the others are open game. Meaningless to us though as we rarely see any big trades within the division.


----------



## Weasel

Mavs fired Avery and there are rumors, nothing confirmed, that the Suns might part ways with D'Antoni.


----------



## yamaneko

those two guys i bet will be on some nba sideline next year.


----------



## yamaneko

As i feared, one of my only thornton predictions to not come through, was that after the injuries i said hed be top 2 or 3 for ROY. Here are the final votes:

Kevin Durant Seattle 90 30 5 545 
Al Horford Atlanta 30 74 18 390 
Luis Scola Houston 5 20 61 146 
Al Thornton L.A. Clippers -- 1 27 30


----------



## Weasel

Not that it matters but Thornton should have been 3rd. The amount of votes Scola got over Thornton is ridiculous.


----------



## sertorius

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> I kind of feel bad for the Suns. They gambled big and it was a huge failure. They're not even a skeleton of those teams when they would put up 115 points easy, now they struggle to score and defend. And they're not going to get better as long as Shaq is still there.


I don't think that they would have done much better with Marion though. His desire to be more "appreciated" (because apparently millions and millions of dollars, and playing for a top team don't mean anything if you're not the team's #1 option) had already destroyed their chemistry, and the rest of the teams in the West had caught up with them. The deal they should have made was Stoudamire for Garnett during the summer, which had let them still run, and brought the sort of defensive toughness they _desperately_ need.


----------



## sertorius

Weasel said:


> Not that it matters but Thornton should have been 3rd. The amount of votes Scola got over Thornton is ridiculous.


Horford was robbed.


----------



## Weasel

Hornets are putting the hurt on the Spurs, they are up 2-0. I can't remember the last time the Spurs were down 0-2.


----------



## yamaneko

Chris paul, best PG since......


----------



## DaRizzle

I know! I know! Micheal Redd! :biggrin:


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

yamaneko said:


> Chris paul, best PG since......


Magic. Some might say Stockton but he could never drop 25+ points AND dish out 12+ assists on a constant basis like CP3 can. And others might say a younger Kidd or Payton but CP3's game is alot more well-rounded. 

And to think that alot of fans thought/think that Deron Williams is better is laughable. Deron couldn't get past the Spurs last year(certainly wasn't his fault, he played very well, but still), while it looks like CP3 is probably gonna accomplish that this year while making it look easy and with lesser team talent. Don't get me wrong the Hornets have a talented team, but I'll take Utah's roster everytime.


----------



## john rambo

the best comparison for paul would be isiah thomas....


----------



## yamaneko

> know! I know! Micheal Redd!


Since when is michael redd a PG?



> Magic. Some might say Stockton but he could never drop 25+ points AND dish out 12+ assists on a constant basis like CP3 can. And others might say a younger Kidd or Payton but CP3's game is alot more well-rounded.


Agree on all points there. 

Thomas too is a good comparison, but i think paul will end up with a more storied career, at least as far as personal accomplishments go.


----------



## bootstrenf

yamaneko said:


> Thomas too is a good comparison, but i think paul will end up with a more storied career, at least as far as personal accomplishments go.



i know isiah is seen as a clown these days, but he was a great player.....paul did have a truly great season, but he needs to have a few more before he's on isiah's level....


----------



## yamaneko

> paul did have a truly great season, but he needs to have a few more before he's on isiah's level....


Agreed. Thats why i said, by the end of his career... I have little doubt that paul will eclipse thomas, or at least match him in career accomplishments.


----------



## Weasel

Chris Paul and Tony Parker had quite the battle last night, it was great.

Also the Mavs hired Carlisle today.


----------



## Weasel

Baron Davis is thinking about opting out and leaving the Warriors after they low balled him. 

http://www.contracostatimes.com/ci_9212919?source=most_viewed


D'Antoni is going to the Knicks.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

i would definately not mind davis on this team


----------



## Weasel

OJ Mayo had supposedly taken money while in college, story broke today and there was an interesting piece on espn on tv today about it.


----------



## qross1fan

Weasel said:


> OJ Mayo had supposedly taken money while in college, story broke today and there was an interesting piece on espn on tv today about it.



First Reggie Bush, now OJ Mayo...typical USC.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

winning championships is typically like USC ya Bruins fan


----------



## Weasel

University of Spoiled Children (and Athletes).  Just kidding.


----------



## Weasel

So it is down to 4, Spurs vs. Lakers and Celtics vs. Pistons. Both should be good series'.


----------



## Weasel

Wilcox got arrested for concealed weapon, I believe this is his 2nd time...


----------



## Showtime87

Weasel said:


> Wilcox got arrested for concealed weapon, I believe this is his 2nd time...


I'm kind of shocked that this doesn't happen more often with pro athletes. Still though, Chris needs to learn how to better conceal his weapons, how do you get caught twice? With all his money, you would think he'd invest in a secret compartment or something.


----------



## Weasel

Funny news of the day, the Bulls hire Del ***** who just happens to have ZERO coaching experience in any level.


----------



## sertorius

Weasel said:


> Funny news of the day, the Bulls hire Del ***** who just happens to have ZERO coaching experience in any level.


Has any team had better opportunities it has passed on than the bulls the last few years: Garnett, bryant, gasol, D'Antoni. At this point I'm almost convinced that if you give reinsdorf a second chance to draft Jordan he'd pass on it fearing he could get a better deal for the pick, or that drafting him would disrupt team chemistry.


----------



## Weasel

Arenas officially opts out.


----------



## yamaneko

I didnt know you could opt out already.


----------



## Weasel

Congrats to the Celtics for winning the championship. That was some game to win it all.


----------



## M-Blade

Quite so. Celtics were easily the better team once the finals got started and they deserved to take home the prize.

I was rooting against the Lakers the whole way of course.


----------



## bootstrenf

i would like to see a rematch next year, but i hope bynum is healthy.....


----------



## Weasel

Portland bought the 27 pick yesterday.
Raptors traded Ford and 17 for JO.
Bobcats traded for the 20th pick.

Come on Clippers you better do something too.


----------



## qross1fan

Rumor has it Portland will deal Jarret Jack, #13, #33 to the Nets for Trenton Hassell and #10 to get DJ Augustine.

Link


----------



## Showtime87

qross1fan said:


> Rumor has it Portland will deal Jarret Jack, #13, #33 to the Nets for Trenton Hassell and #10 to get DJ Augustine.
> 
> Link


I like that deal for Portland. Jack is never going to be a premier point guard and they really don't need the #33 pick anyway. The only question for them is if Augustine will still be around at #10, he could very easily go to the Knicks at #6 if you believe the latest rumors.


----------



## Showtime87

Charlotte acquires the 20th overall pick from Denver for future protected 1st rounder. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2008/news/story?id=3460859


----------



## qross1fan

Looks like the Seattle Sonics are now the Oklahoma Raiders


----------



## DANNY

:lol: @ Oklahoma Raiders

al davis gonna file a lawsuit anytime soon?


----------



## Showtime87

The Raiders? Oh come on. BTW Q, where did you see that? I've searched, but can't find anything relating to Oklahoma City Raiders.


----------



## qross1fan

Showtime87 said:


> The Raiders? Oh come on. BTW Q, where did you see that? I've searched, but can't find anything relating to Oklahoma City Raiders.


A friend of mines that is/was a Sonics die-hard fan said he heard that. May be wrong, but eh, all I've heard so far.


----------



## MrJayremmie

IDK, i don't really like the OKC Raiders.


----------



## Redeemed

I remember that it was between the OKC Outlaws, Tunderbirds, Thunder, or Raiders. I hope its Outlaws.


----------



## Showtime87

DienerTime said:


> I remember that it was between the OKC Outlaws, Tunderbirds, Thunder, or Raiders. I hope its Outlaws.


Yeah, I like Outlaws a lot better than Raiders. Thunder sounds like a WNBA name, that would be a terrible choice.


----------



## yamaneko

> Thunder sounds like a WNBA name, that would be a terrible choice.


ROFL. What about "the thunder down under" Could be sponsored by a vegas show...


----------



## Showtime87

James Jones inks a five-year, $23 mil. deal with Miami. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3479918


----------



## matador1238

Bucks offers Bogut 5-year, $72.5M extension

WOaHhhhh.....I wonder what Biedrins will ask now...


----------



## Showtime87

matador1238 said:


> Bucks offers Bogut 5-year, $72.5M extension
> 
> WOaHhhhh.....I wonder what Biedrins will ask now...


Yeah, that took me by surprise too. Bogut is worth 2 mil/yr less than Brand? Holy crap, that's sick. 

Biedrins will probably want about 12 mil/per, but I don't see how he could feel he's truly worth that much. He'll probably end up getting 10-11 though.


----------



## matador1238

If we are going to spend 12 to 15 million on a guy, it better be someone with upside like Josh Smith.... Okafor and Biedrins are not worth that kind of money. They are good rebounders and defensive players but have limited offensive game.


----------



## Showtime87

matador1238 said:


> If we are going to spend 12 to 15 million on a guy, it better be someone with upside like Josh Smith.... Okafor and Biedrins are not worth that kind of money. They are good rebounders and defensive players but have limited offensive game.


I would tend to agree. Smith is worth a big money contract in the 12-15 million dollar range, but the other two definitely aren't. Although, I do think Okafor is worth about 10 due to his rebounding/defensive numbers and the fact that his offense can still improve.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

the hawks seem committed in keeping josh smith though. or at least they should be committed...


----------



## Showtime87

Futurama_Fanatic said:


> the hawks seem committed in keeping josh smith though. or at least they should be committed...


Yeah, they are. I think the only way to have a chance at him is to offer him the deal they had on the table for Brand. 5 years, 80 million. If they want to match 16 million/yr, more power to them.


----------



## Showtime87

Oklahoma decides on the name "Thunder" for their "new" NBA franchise. Pretty lame decision if you ask me...


----------



## matador1238

Matt Barnes signs with the Suns.


----------



## Showtime87

Bostjan Nachbar signs a contract with Dynamo Moscow. He's the fourth international player to leave the NBA this offseason for a more substantial pay day. Carlos Delfino, Juan Carlos Navarro and Jorge Garbajosa have already committed to play overseas. 



> Nachbar told ESPN.com that the NBA should be concerned about the exodus.
> 
> “The NBA had better be careful,” Nachbar said. “European teams are offering a lot of money. It’s much more, considering there are no taxes, than what I would make signing for the mid-level exception.”


http://ca.sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=txnetsnachbar&prov=st&type=lgns


----------



## qross1fan

Showtime87 said:


> Bostjan Nachbar signs a contract with Dynamo Moscow. He's the fourth international player to leave the NBA this offseason for a more substantial pay day. Carlos Delfino, Juan Carlos Navarro and Jorge Garbajosa have already committed to play overseas.
> 
> http://ca.sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=txnetsnachbar&prov=st&type=lgns


It isn't international players only from what I hear. 

Childress Considering 3 Year/20 Mil Greek Team offer

Also hear that Ricky Davis got offered a 2 year/16 mil offer from Olympiakos also from Greece.


----------



## Showtime87

qross1fan said:


> It isn't international players only from what I hear.
> 
> Childress Considering 3 Year/20 Mil Greek Team offer
> 
> Also hear that Ricky Davis got offered a 2 year/16 mil offer from Olympiakos also from Greece.


Yeah, I heard that Childress rumor too. That would be interesting if more talented homegrown guys like that start bolting for Europe, the NBA will have a HUGE problem on their hands.


----------



## matador1238

Blame it on Bush....the players are making more in Europe because of currency exchange rate. They dont need to pay tax there either.


----------



## qross1fan

Showtime87 said:


> Yeah, I heard that Childress rumor too. That would be interesting if more talented homegrown guys like that start bolting for Europe, the NBA will have a HUGE problem on their hands.


Yeah, the NBA will have a problem, but I'm liking it. Basketball needs to turn to how football[soccer] is throughout the world. We need some more international competitions and what not like the UEFA Champions League, SuperLig and so on. 

But, if it doesn't end up like that, this is great because now we'll have players playing under FIBA Rules and SOME better get invited to the US try-outs at the least, or the select team. If not, I can see some of them pulling a JR Holden and playing for the nation they signed at, although I'm not sure if Childress nor Ricky could make the Greek team.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

eh 
when an all-star or player that is relevant goes over there then id worry about it ....
a Kobe, a Lebron, maaaybe even a michael redd


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

ElMarroAfamado said:


> eh
> when an all-star or player that is relevant goes over there then id worry about it ....
> a Kobe, a Lebron, maaaybe even a *michael redd*


dont you mean yamastar


----------



## Showtime87

Futurama_Fanatic said:


> dont you mean yamastar


LOL. Nice. :lol:


----------



## Showtime87

He actually did it. Josh Childress has left the NBA...



> Former Atlanta Hawks swingman Josh Childress is leaving the NBA for Europe.
> 
> The Atlanta Journal-Constitution reported on its Web site that Childress, a restricted free agent, has signed a three-year contract with Olympiakos of Greece.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3501488


----------



## Weasel

Good for Josh. I won't be surpised to see more restricted FA's do this. Teams are trying to low ball these players because there is no market for them and now Euro teams are coming in and taking advantage. This is going to make teams rethink their strategy.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

okafor resigned for 6 years/ 72 million according to espn's bottomline.


----------



## Showtime87

Futurama_Fanatic said:


> okafor resigned for 6 years/ 72 million according to espn's bottomline.


He's lucky that Charlotte was still willing to give him such a sweet deal after he acted the way he did. They definitely overpaid.


----------



## bootstrenf

Futurama_Fanatic said:


> okafor resigned for 6 years/ 72 million according to espn's bottomline.


the kaman siging is looking better and better with each passing day...


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

bootstrenf said:


> the kaman siging is looking better and better with each passing day...


indeed it does, which is funny because i was pissed off when it first happened.

that is it will be a good signing if he continues to improve


----------



## matador1238

Memphis signs Josh Smith to an offer sheet.

I am sure the Hawks will match. Come on Josh Smith, force a sign and trade....I will even give up Thornton, Thomas plus a first for him.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3525609



> Atlanta Hawks restricted free agent Josh Smith has signed a five-year, $58 million offer sheet with the Memphis Grizzlies, the Atlanta Journal-Constitution reported Friday.
> 
> Smith
> 
> Smith
> The Hawks will have seven days to match the offer, which the report said was unexpected from the Grizzlies.
> 
> Atlanta has said it would match any offer for the 6-foot-9, 235-pound forward, despite offseason overtures from the Philadelphia 76ers and the Los Angeles Clippers, neither of which panned out.
> 
> Smith quickly took advantage of his restricted free-agent status, spending July 2 visiting the 76ers, a day after teams could start negotiations with free agents.
> 
> The 22-year-old Smith toured the city and visited the Wachovia Center with team officials.
> 
> But the 76ers opted to sign restricted free-agent Elton Brand, and the Clippers made a trade with the Denver Nuggets for Marcus Camby.
> 
> Hawks co-owner Michael Gearon Jr. said shortly after the season he was committed to keeping Smith.
> 
> Smith's numbers have increased in each of his four NBA seasons since Atlanta made him a first-round pick out of high school in 2004. He averaged 17.2 points and 8.2 rebounds last year and helped the Hawks make the playoffs.


----------



## qross1fan

3 Team Trade Completed:

Cavaliers Out: Joe Smith, Damon Jones
Cavaliers In: Maurice Williams

OKC Out: Luke Ridnour, Adrian Griffin
OKC In: Joe Smith, Desmond Mason

Bucks Out: Maurice Williams, Desmond Mason
Bucks In: Luke Ridnour, Damon Jones


I have to say, I really like this deal for the Cavaliers. Mo Williams is a solid shooter and is an ok passer. Bucks just dump Mo's deal for a better fit at PG as they need a passing one for Redd and RJ. OKC just dumps Ridnour for an EC.


----------



## Weasel

Josh Powell to the Lakers.


----------



## Weasel

Miles signed with the Celtics, I hope he plays 10 days so that the Blazers get his salary back on the books.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

i hope miles can resurrect his career. its really a shame what his career has turned into


----------



## Weasel

Monta Ellis is out for 3-4 months with an ankle injury.


----------



## matador1238

Chris Mullin will watch Livingston workout 5 on 5 in Chicago


----------



## Weasel

Some ex-Clipper news:

Cassell re-signs with Boston.
Ross signs with Memphis.
Patterson, Fazekas, and Smush sign training camp contracts with Denver.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

im glad ross found a home. the grizzlies will be a rebuilding team (what they are rebuilding though?) and ross should definitely help them out with that.


----------



## qross1fan

Marcus E. Williams was invited to training camp by the Bobcats.

Noel should have somewhat of a shot to make the roster now.


----------



## shazha

matador1238 said:


> Memphis signs Josh Smith to an offer sheet.
> 
> I am sure the Hawks will match. Come on Josh Smith, force a sign and trade....I will even give up Thornton, Thomas plus a first for him.
> 
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3525609


You're kidding right? 

Thornton will be a much better player than Smith once both of their careers are done. Sure Smith is way ahead at the moment, but Thornton is a true baller and offensively he is a complete package. I think the Clippers have a real star in the making here.


----------



## matador1238

Depends on how you look at it....Thornton is good but Smith is better right now, especially defensively. J. Smith isnt that old either. While Thornton will get better in the future, Baron Davis will decline. This team would be lucky to make the playoffs this year. If we want to win now, we need to make a big trade. Imagine a front line with Josh Smith, Camby and Kaman...thats scary. AK47 is another option but I wouldnt trade Thornton for him.


----------



## shazha

matador1238 said:


> Depends on how you look at it....Thornton is good but Smith is better right now, especially defensively. J. Smith isnt that old either. While Thornton will get better in the future, Baron Davis will decline. This team would be lucky to make the playoffs this year. If we want to win now, we need to make a big trade. Imagine a front line with Josh Smith, Camby and Kaman...thats scary. AK47 is another option but I wouldnt trade Thornton for him.


Thats a fair call. Good point, about wanting to win right now. I agree with Smith being better right now. 

Gosh, defensively they would be a lock with that starting 3.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

as long as we are on the subject of j smith and al

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fK1dXdyV29s


----------



## yamaneko

> Thornton will be a much better player than Smith once both of their careers are done. Sure Smith is way ahead at the moment, but Thornton is a true baller and offensively he is a complete package. I think the Clippers have a real star in the making here.


I love josh smith, but not sure about your comments here. Complete package? He has trouble dribbling and passing. Great mobility for a 4 though, just like smith. Actually i think he favorably compares to josh smith more than any other player in the nba right now. Id love to see thornton turn into the next josh smith. 

However, what do you mean by basically saying that thornton has more upside than smith despite smith being better now? 

you do realize that Josh Smith is two full years YOUNGER than thornton is now, right?



> AK47 is another option but I wouldnt trade Thornton for him.


Why not? AK fits much better into this team than thornton. We have score first guys like the two davis, and kaman on the team. Camby adds great balance with his rebounding, AK47 would also add great balance as a 5 dimnensional player, scoring, assists, blocks, steals, rebounds. Ak is 10X the player thornton is when thinking of our system we have with our coach.

however, if we had dantoni or don nelson, id take thornton over ak47 10 times out of 10.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

even though his stats were down and i dont want ricky davis to start i would like to see a Tim Thomas and Mobley for Andre Kirilenko trade. utah gets two expiring and the clippers get another injury prone player.


----------



## Weasel

Warriors sign Dickau.


----------



## shazha

yamaneko said:


> I love josh smith, but not sure about your comments here. Complete package? He has trouble dribbling and passing. Great mobility for a 4 though, just like smith. Actually i think he favorably compares to josh smith more than any other player in the nba right now. Id love to see thornton turn into the next josh smith.
> 
> However, what do you mean by basically saying that thornton has more upside than smith despite smith being better now?
> 
> you do realize that Josh Smith is two full years YOUNGER than thornton is now, right?



What I meant by that is that right now Josh Smith is the better player right than Thornton, but i think Thornton's offensive ceiling is higher. I think Thornton will be the better offensive player. 

I dont want to get into an offense vs defense argument here, but i think that offense is more readily recognized in a player than defense when judging star status.


----------



## qross1fan

shazha said:


> What I meant by that is that right now Josh Smith is the better player right than Thornton, but i think Thornton's offensive ceiling is higher. I think Thornton will be the better offensive player.
> 
> I dont want to get into an offense vs defense argument here, but i think that offense is more readily recognized in a player than defense when judging star status.


I already think Thorntons offense is better then Smiths, but the question becomes, where is the bigger gap? Is the bigger gap the difference between the two players on the offensive side of the ball, or the defensive side of the ball?


----------



## shazha

qross1fan said:


> I already think Thorntons offense is better then Smiths, but the question becomes, where is the bigger gap? Is the bigger gap the difference between the two players on the offensive side of the ball, or the defensive side of the ball?


Defensive for sure and as I said Smith is the better player at the moment. 

But Thornton IMO scores on a variety of moves, (drives, put backs, midrange j's, threes, posting up). Some of these moves hes comfortable with and others hes not as consistent. But with time I think he will improve and be a complete offensive package.


----------



## shazha

Weasel said:


> Warriors sign Dickau.


Dickau played quite well a few years ago, was it with New Orleans? I cant remember. T

he guy is definitely not starting material in the NBA, as he cant play defense and is a step slow. But he is no scrub. Solid pickup for the Warriors, with Ellis out, they need all the PG help they can get.


----------



## Weasel

Livingston signed with Miami.


----------



## Weasel

Iverson is going to get traded for Billups and McDyess but McDyess is going to be bought out.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

craziness would never have thought of that trade involving those two players would ever happen. only one way to find out how its going to work though...


----------



## yamaneko

Not sure about that trade for Denver. Arent they trying to save money? Doesnt billups have a longer deal than iverson? 

a stuckey/iverson back court in detroit should be fun


----------



## leidout

If McDyess gets bought out, we should try to sign him.... Even though he probably would rather be on a contender, we could really use him... Camby is not reliable...

Nice to see that AI is finally have a real playoff run again.


----------



## qross1fan

I guess Detroit just wants Iversons expiring contract[21 mil!] and Denver wants a real point guard. Billups-Smith-Melo-Martin-Nene...man, it just got tougher for us to make the playoffs now.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

yes it did. i would be more worried about the nuggets if they had kept camby and najera. they could've been a decent defensive team with those three anchoring the D


----------



## Showtime87

Denver is going to be even more lethal now, but I still don't think they have a good enough front court to matchup with the elite teams in the West. However, they should be a threat to win 50 games and will certainly be just as dangerous to the Clipps, if not more so. It's ironic in a way though, that all Dumars had to do in the first place was draft Carmelo Anthony over Darko Milicic, and we'd all likely be talking about the mighty Pistons working on stringing multiple NBA championships together. 

But hey, with 36 million coming off the books after this season (assuming Wallace does not return either), they're in a great position to land a PF like Chris Bosh or Carlos Boozer, while still having enough cap space left to acquire another PG if Stuckey doesn't pan out as they expect him to. They made a wise decision here by giving themselves a great chance to rebuild on the fly. It's a good move for both franchises on the whole. The big question in my mind though, is what will become of AI after this season? Who's going to pay him the 20 million/per that he's looking for? Isaiah is no longer a GM, so that's out...


----------



## Showtime87

Ha. I had a good laugh when I saw this one. Wittman out in Minnie: McHale is in! LMAO. Good luck buddy!

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3754151



> The Wolves announced the widely anticipated firing of Randy Wittman on Monday morning once McHale agreed to take over as head coach, but still managed to deliver a surprise with the news that the much-maligned McHale is relinquishing his long-held duties as Minnesota's vice president of basketball operations.


----------

